# Xbox 360 Vs. Playstation 3



## sainit (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Friends,

We all have heard about XBOX 360 and PLAYSTATION 3. But still there are some confusion like which one is good and what r the difference between two. 

So i m putting this thread so that we can discuss pro/con of both of these here.

In my personal view i will go for  - Plyastation 3 because this is compitable with CD/DVD/BlueRay, Wi-Fi is enabled, Game through internet are free. These all are not present in XBOX360.


Thanks


----------



## assasin (Feb 21, 2007)

I too prefer the PS3 over Xbox 360 but the PS3 costs a hell lot more than the Xbox360.So price acts  as a deterrent for PS3.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 21, 2007)

Well , PS3 is actually more advanced than the X360 , and some game developers have indeed agreed that its quite tough to cope with the new architecture that the PS3 uses .. so the current gen games are not able to really utilize what the PS3 has to offer .. i blindly support PS3 over X360 ... and just waiting for its game library to fill up .. definitely getting one then ..


----------



## sainit (Feb 21, 2007)

assasin as u r saying price of Playstation 3 are much more than xbox360. 

But if we look in long term then we found that price will be same as for xbox360.

xbox360 with WiFi
Xbox360 with Internet Gaming (for which u have to pay yearly basis)
Xbox360 without Blueray plyer which is a must in future.

So cost is enough but worth the features provided by Playstation 3.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

XBox 360 has HD-DVD. 

I have nothing to worry because i have no plans to waste money on dumb consoles.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

Isnt this the wrong section


----------



## sam9s (Feb 21, 2007)

From a programer's point of view game development for x360 if easier than PS3. PS3 tecnically on paper is advanced than 360.

*i13.tinypic.com/2n0iwpz.jpg

Also when it comes to better bang for bucks 360 is way ahead....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

get a xbox 360... u dont require that much speed neways...


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 21, 2007)

PS3 is too costly.....
so get X-BOX...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 21, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> *From a programer's point of view game development for x360 if easier than PS3. PS3 tecnically on paper is advanced than 360.*
> 
> *i13.tinypic.com/2n0iwpz.jpg
> 
> Also when it comes to better bang for bucks 360 is way ahead....



True. But sadly no one agree to that. Value founder itself said that PS3 should stop producing and start a new console. This is the last Playstation that the world will ever see. PS 3 have number of problems with their hardware and so many bugs in the software. PS3 is not worth the money.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> True. But sadly no one agree to that. Value founder itself said that PS3 should stop producing and start a new console. This is the last Playstation that the world will ever see. PS 3 have number of problems with their hardware and so many bugs in the software. PS3 is not worth the money.



Yes I agree, no matter how hard it sounds, it is the truth.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2007)

Thing is (they say) most games will be ported to Xbox 360 as well as PS3, so the game developers are not going to go through the trouble of making any more changes to the games architecture so that the PS3 fully utilises it. Both platforms will look the same so what's the point of the extra power? However, I would buy a PS3 for its blu-ray capability...but then again..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2007)

i know its a dead thread, but this comparo is new, so read...........

*image.com.com/gamespot/shared/gs5/themes/standard/masthead_features.jpg

* Xbox 360 vs PlayStation 3 Graphics Comparison*


----------



## whyrus (Jun 25, 2007)

Xbox 360 sucks big-time. These consoles turned in by MS are defective. My friend had a 360 and it died on him within a few weeks. It has the famous "red ring of death" (google it up, if you don't believe) showing up every few weeks. Consoles have to be turned in and MS takes a cool £130 for replacement (outside the warranty support). Burns a hole in your pocket and Bill earns his money.

PS3 wins hands down. Price is definitely a detterent. Have anybody tried Wii. Games are limited now, more so in India. But the fun factor is maxed out. Tried Wii sports and am addicted. Good value for money as well. Has anybody considered a PSP as well???


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jun 25, 2007)

i think  xbox 360  is bbeeter for value for money


----------



## whyrus (Jun 25, 2007)

But if it breaks down on the next day of the end of your warranty period, it is not much value for money. Also I've heard of instances where the consoles have died down within a week of its purchase. Well if value of money means a short term option, go for it...


----------



## sam9s (Jun 25, 2007)

whyrus said:
			
		

> But if it breaks down on the next day of the end of your warranty period, it is not much value for money. Also I've heard of instances where the consoles have died down within a week of its purchase. Well if value of money means a short term option, go for it...



Even if it does and you get a new one....it still would land up less expensive than PS3, not to forget the game cost. PS3 is in all aspects....mmm well how should I put it.....Sucks!!!, Its a superior machine ...just on papers otherwise games on 360 looks as good as on PS3.
PS3 is also losing alot of its exculsive titles which will be coming to the much cheaper 360 and Wii. You can get a Wii AND a 360 for the price of a PS3.  The PS3 is harder to program than the Wii or 360.


----------



## whyrus (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not a Sony fanatic but trust me - PS3 on a HDTV looks outstanding. I've seen graphics from 360 as well. Doesn't come even close. But I guess there is no point in discussing the two as HDTV will take some years to get to India. You are absolutely right - The price sucks. But a few months and some competition from Wii would bring the price down. Wii rocks in the meantime.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 28, 2007)

I think we are all a bit impatient.

Understand that the console called PS3 has been released by Sony and not any 3rd right electronics company. Sony would have certainly seen it's future before releasing it. Otherwise, why do you think, they took all the trouble of pre-launch were they were plagued with monetery issues decide to release the PS3?

You should also remeber that PS2 just kept getting better and you have to agree that games that were released a few months back for PS2 are far more impressive and superior than the one that were released along with the release of PS2. The point is, only the latter games were able to utilize the full potential of the PS2 hardware.



> Thing is (they say) most games will be ported to Xbox 360 as well as PS3, so the game developers are not going to go through the trouble of making any more changes to the games architecture so that the PS3 fully utilises it. Both platforms will look the same so what's the point of the extra power? However, I would buy a PS3 for its blu-ray capability...but then again..



 You must remember that Sony has its own game development section which has time and again created jawdropping games which has been able to show the true power of their consoles. So, even if other game developers are not going to go through the trouble to making architecture changes (which I don't agree with and which they will), then Sony will themselves create games for their console!

We must understand that PS3 comes from the very 2 legendary consoles PS1 and PS2 and will continue the same legacy! A lot of history and hands on gaming experience with both PS1&PS2 will help us understand the true value and potential that Sony's consoles have.

Microsoft has taken the easy way into the market by using existing system hardware to create their consoles rather than coming up with new innovations. We must understand that the first XBox was nothing more than a compactly packed PentiumIII. And not much innovation is there is the new XBox360 either which uses normal processors which again limits the capability of games. I respect and appreciate for what the XBox360 is. But one thing it can't become is the PS3.

XBox360 as mentioned earlier, due to the use of existing hardware is limiting game developers to dream big and not giving us the true meaning of imaginative creativity! PS3 on the other hand has opened up a whole new world for game developers to explore for the coming years where it's going to take gaming to a whole new level. No wonder the XBox has been plagued with hardware issues, as it's nothing more than an assembled PC. The PS3 on the other hand is a product of 7-10 years of reasearch and development, and it is laymans nature to poke fun at such a marvel of machine!

It is just too early for all of us to lambent at the PS3, when there haven't even been enough titles released for it so far. I'm sure, Sony has it's plan up it's sleeves and will put it out at the right time. Because they have proven themselves in this matter of reliability and passion!

I can bet on one thing! Within the next 2-3 years, Sony is going to gain back it's lost ground in terms of sales with XBox360 and will regain it's credibility as the ultimate gaming console!


----------



## sam9s (Jun 28, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I think we are all a bit impatient.
> 
> Understand that the console called PS3 has been released by Sony and not any 3rd right electronics company. Sony would have certainly seen it's future before releasing it. Otherwise, why do you think, they took all the trouble of pre-launch were they were plagued with monetery issues decide to release the PS3?
> 
> ...




aaagh!! another PS3 fanboy......The entire explanation seems more to convince yourself rather than us that PS3 is still there.......It already has lost the entire battle and everything whatsoever is left.................... forget gaining back it's lost ground in terms of sales and credibility with 360.

With PS2 and 1 yes it had the crown but definately not with PS3 its same as AMD couple of years ago before the present king C2D was launched.


Here........................ some links for your PS3's "credibility as the ultimate gaming console!"

*www.realtechnews.com/posts/3449
*www.i4u.com/article5975.html
*cad-comic.com/comic.php?d=20061011
*www.bit-tech.net/news/2006/10/19/PS3_controller_battery_not_replaceable/


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 28, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> aaagh!! another PS3 fanboy......The entire explanation seems more to convince yourself rather than us that PS3 is still there.......It already has lost the entire battle and everything whatsoever is left.................... forget gaining back it's lost ground in terms of sales and credibility with 360.
> 
> With PS2 and 1 yes it had the crown but definately not with PS3 its same as AMD couple of years ago before the present king C2D was launched.
> 
> ...


 

Dude.. I'm not a PS3 'Fanboy'. I have been seeing this more than you know. I've been in the gaming world more than you can think back of. Infact, I'm one of the semi-finalist in the AXN GameMAX Gaming challenge. Maybe you missed that on TV! So, I guess you are rather being a PS3 'HATEBOY'. 

I am not critisizing any other game console, but you are just jumping before the boat has reached the shoreline! Learn to be patient my friend. And you yourself will agree to what Sony has achieved few years down the line.

Maybe, you shouldn't take out your GUN before the Target has arrived! You're just shooting into thin air. Wait and watch!

And maybe you forgot of Sony plans to start manufacturing Game Discs in India which are further going to bring down cost of Games below the 1K mark! Let's see who's Games are going to sell more then!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol ... X360 is great not because PS3 is bad .. lol .. Game developers themselves agreed on the fact the PS3 architecture is a bit too advanced for them to start making games immediately .. plus a direct port wouldn't work either .. this is something similar to the time when PS2 was launched .. people had doubts about its success .. and look at our time .. the PS2 still rockz ... unlike the Xbox which was shortly followed by the X360 .. the PS3 has enough power , and Sony made it pretty clear their console will not be outdated for quite some time  ..

Just wait and watch .. the first gen. of games for the PS3 hardly made the console work  ... wait for GT HD ... and game that'll follow .. particularly the ones from Sony's workhouse itself  ... u'r entitled to a total new experience   ..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 29, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Lol ... X360 is great not because PS3 is bad .. lol .. Game developers themselves agreed on the fact the PS3 architecture is a bit too advanced for them to start making games immediately .. plus a direct port wouldn't work either .. this is something similar to the time when PS2 was launched .. people had doubts about its success .. and look at our time .. the PS2 still rockz ... unlike the Xbox which was shortly followed by the X360 .. the PS3 has enough power , and Sony made it pretty clear their console will not be outdated for quite some time  ..
> 
> Just wait and watch .. the first gen. of games for the PS3 hardly made the console work  ... wait for GT HD ... and game that'll follow .. particularly the ones from Sony's workhouse itself  ... u'r entitled to a total new experience  ..


 
Completely Agree 

Atleast someone remebers the past


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude.. I'm not a PS3 'Fanboy'. I have been seeing this more than you know. I've been in the gaming world more than you can think back of. Infact, I'm one of the semi-finalist in the AXN GameMAX Gaming challenge. Maybe you missed that on TV! So, I guess you are rather being a PS3 'HATEBOY'.



Oh man the champion!...hail to him!!!!!!......neeway not getting in to much of an argument.....

I never said xbox is better or vice versa.....its a simple logical fact that at the moment 360 wins hands down when its comes to price performance ratio.

BTW another link for you to ponder 

*www.i4u.com/article7267.html


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have tried SONY PS3 at sony world. 
I've also tried Xbox360.

I always give much importance to the technical spec. while selecting product but my final decision always depends on my eyes, ears and mind. 

AND What i feel....................
XBOX360 is no way near the PS3..............


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> I have tried SONY PS3 at sony world.
> I've also tried Xbox360.
> 
> I always give much importance to the technical spec. while selecting product but my final decision always depends on my eyes, ears and mind.
> ...



With a difference of nearly 20K not only 360 is near....... its way ahead............I wonder which games you compared to come to this conclusion.....


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 29, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> With a difference of nearly 20K not only 360 is near its way ahead............I wonder which games you compared to come to this conclusion.....


 
Dude, if your signature is your system configuration, then I dont think a difference of 20K would bother you! 

And yes, we all have different opinions and views on this matter. But like I said before, we just need to wait and watch.

I would like to ask you just one question. If you came to know that you can get, say a possible GeForce 10 series card even before it came out in the market, would you spend the extra bit of money to get hold of it?

I guess that 90% of us would say yes! although we have no idea how different in terms of specs and performance the card is going to be. It's the belief that we have that it's going to be better and we have that belief because we know GeForce Cards from ages.

The same applies to anything. Be it XBOX360 or the PS3. But for the PS3, we have the belief that it will excell exactly like it predecessors.

You are just looking at what you see right now in front of your eyes. I agree that right now, there is a lot of disadvantage with PS3 to the XBOX360. Look into the future. Don't be shallow. Wait and watch and the tides will change!

And maybe there is going to be another XBOX say XBOX360+360= XBOX720 even when the PS3 is shining with it's glory! The PS3 is future proof but sadly the XBOX360 isn't. And like I said, that 20K shouldn't bother you.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 29, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, if your signature is your system configuration, then I dont think a difference of 20K would bother you!




Buddy money is dear to every one(leaving a couple of exceptions) even for those who can afford it and specially for those who are earning the hard way. Coming to my system specs, how I managed to build a system I wished for; is something only I know, If the specs looks good (n expensive) that does not in any way mean that I have oodles of money to spare.................so that was not a good statement I might say and I think others would agree.



> I would like to ask you just one question. If you came to know that you can get, say a possible GeForce 10 series card even before it came out in the market, would you spend the extra bit of money to get hold of it?



I'd say no....... not because I dont trust geforce series..its just because I know in a couple of months the price is gonna come down (as I said money is dear to every one.... including me) plus I would have atleast some bunch of people around the world to provide a practicle review of the card..........and I am sure most of the people atleast in India would prefer to wait..... 



> I agree that right now, there is a lot of disadvantage with PS3 to the XBOX360.



Well atleast you agree......... that right now I am correct........we will see in future as well(If we are still here). If PS3 comes back well ....I will bow to you definately. I; and I dont know how many others would be proven wrong.........lets see....


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 30, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Buddy money is dear to every one(leaving a couple of exceptions) even for those who can afford it and specially for those who are earning the hard way. Coming to my system specs, how I managed to build a system I wished for; is something only I know, If the specs looks good (n expensive) that does not in any way mean that I have oodles of money to spare.................so that was not a good statement I might say and I think others would agree.


 
Don't take it that way. I didn't mean to say that you got oodles of money to spare. The real meaning of what I said is in the statement you made yourself - "Coming to my system specs,........only I know"

See, you said it yourself! Don't get me wrong. I'll clarify it.

The system specs Do not look cheap nor moderate. Anyone would agree. And like you said, wanting to get what you wished for, only you know what you went through. But at the end, it's an expensive config, which means you spend the money no matter what to get the config you always wished for! Same way, people wouldn't bother spending that money to get the PS3, because that's what they all wish for. This makes money irrelevant in some way, and that's the only real negative of the PS3. Price!

So, there is no more point saying that it's too expensive, that's why no one will buy it. That's just another excuse not to get something you don't like! Because like you've proven in your case, money is secondary when the aim is to get something you always wish for.

So, you have to agree that, there's very little left to argue about the PS3 other than with the price! everything else, it supercedes the XBOX360 by a million miles!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmm.. I wonder where sam9s is gone.. hehe.. I believe this thread should have been in the fight club section.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 3, 2007)

I am here, where else would I be, could'nt get much to argue on, you agreed that right now I am correct n I agreed to wait....... if PS3 stricks back, I repectfully would take back everyword I said........n

BTW u are right....... if you want something desperately, you would work your wits out to get it (atleast I would) n that includes shelling some money as well, BUT if you are getting almost the very same quality n quantity for half the price then what. Same is the case with both consoles, when u are getting the same graphic quality, better and loads of titles, better support, better online gaming..... for less than half the price why on this mother earth would anybody want to go for Mr. exorbitant PS3.........simple logic....... beats me atleast......


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

But you even can play MS games on PS3 by dbl booting it with windows
But in 360 you cant play PS3-only games.

Waise I havent touched 360 as of now but I did played a car racing game on PS3 and the graphics were not that good. Might be because the game was itself screwd. Waiting for some games that are designed keepin in mind the power of PS3. I was surfing the net and came across a game called LAIR from the Sony Factory. Graphics look promising.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 3, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I am here, where else would I be, could'nt get much to argue on, you agreed that right now I am correct n I agreed to wait....... if PS3 stricks back, I repectfully would take back everyword I said........n
> 
> BTW u are right....... if you want something desperately, you would work your wits out to get it (atleast I would) n that includes shelling some money as well, BUT if you are getting almost the very same quality n quantity for half the price then what. Same is the case with both consoles, when u are getting the same graphic quality, better and loads of titles, better support, better online gaming..... for less than half the price why on this mother earth would anybody want to go for Mr. exorbitant PS3.........simple logic....... beats me atleast......


 
Anyone would disagree on a few points here.

First off, saying that it has better online gaming is wrong, because first of all, you have to pay extra for Xboxlive but you get online resources for free on the PS3. And again, just look at the addons itself, if you want to have online gaming+Additional hard disk space+other addons which already exist on the PS3, the price is same as the PS3 let alone the graphics side of it. So, even if you keep aside the graphics and quality, the PS3 still wins on the features to price ratio!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 3, 2007)

I think currently that game Gears of War is the best looking game out there...


----------



## Avatar (Jul 3, 2007)

^^  Yes it is.


----------



## reddragon (Jul 4, 2007)

Look whatever I feel xbox360 will rule over ps3, because the only reason its from microsoft which is the most aggrasive company for now atleast they will do whatever ( ethical / non ethical ) to make their product successful . Noone can compete with them .


----------



## cynosure (Jul 4, 2007)

^^Youre underestimating SONY. It is way bigger than M$ in terms of total revenue (although not when it comes to profit in which M$ will excel cause they have huge profit margin in every sw/hw they develop). 
They are in every way ready for whatever M$ comes ahead with. They already have made the most powerful console. 360 is nothing in terms of power. 
Only if developers could draw the maximum out of PS3


----------



## Avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^Youre underestimating SONY.
> They are in every way ready for whatever M$ comes ahead with. They already have made the most powerful console. 360 is nothing in terms of power.
> Only if developers could draw the maximum out of PS3


 
PS3's graphics processor is inferior than 360 has . And talking about who is more powerful ,here is a news if you missed (and it matters)



> Microsoft paid $50 million for GTA IV Downloadable Content
> 
> 
> The decision to keep GTA IV episodic content off the PS3 is a mean one. It may also have a big impact on both sales of the game and of the 360 and PS3 consoles themselves, so what could possibly lure Take-Two into going steady with Microsoft?
> ...


 
I will choose the 360 version now , because i am wise


----------



## sam9s (Jul 4, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> But you even can play MS games on PS3 by dbl booting it with windows
> .



Not possible if you ask me....one uses Blue Ray tech. and the other one is HD-DVD both totally different technologies........


----------



## cynosure (Jul 4, 2007)

^^ Got the point. I missed on that one


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 5, 2007)

reddragon said:
			
		

> Look whatever I feel xbox360 will rule over ps3, because the only reason its from microsoft which is the most aggrasive company for now atleast they will do whatever ( ethical / non ethical ) to make their product successful . Noone can compete with them .



Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you know that SONY PS2 had kicked XBOX from the market in the past. Man this is not the war of any operating system or any softwere.
   Microsoft looks like little kids against SONY in this product line-up.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 5, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you know that SONY PS2 had kicked XBOX from the market in the past. Man this is not the war of any operating system or any softwere.
> Microsoft looks like little kids against SONY in this product line-up.


 
Quite rightly said.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think that Microsoft afraid of SONY. That's why they support HD-DVD of TOSHIBA which has no advantage over BLUE-RAY in any way. 
Blue-Ray is far better than HD-DVD. Most of the hollywood studioes have already accept Blue-Ray as their next Format.

If you don't afford PS3 then wait till you aford it. But don't waste you money after XBOX360.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 5, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> I think that Microsoft afraid of SONY. That's why they support HD-DVD of TOSHIBA which has no advantage over BLUE-RAY in any way.
> Blue-Ray is far better than HD-DVD. Most of the hollywood studioes have already accept Blue-Ray as their next Format.
> 
> If you don't afford PS3 then wait till you aford it. But don't waste you money after XBOX360.


 
Well said again!!


----------



## Avatar (Jul 5, 2007)

> Microsoft looks like little kids against SONY in this product line-up.


 
looks like kids are favourite these days , wrt the developers and gamers.





			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Quite rightly said.


 
Quite Idiotically said . Its not very surprising to see 2 fanboys tapping each others back and feeling happy about it . 

XBOX was MS's first console which made a second place in the console market inspite of the fact that major players like Sony/nintendo already had domination.Sony did not kick ass of XBOX (no doubt PS2 rocked) , instead XBOX did ok and created a space for MS in the console market which was totally dominant by sony due to huge success of PS1. Now this generation XBOX 360 has gone a step ahead and has stole a quite bigger percentage from sony's share and this is called progress . Its not easy to eliminate a totally dominant company in one step, no doubt sony will stay in market for this generation and even after that but MS's XBOX has shown its presence and currently offers similar features as compared to its rival costly console .



> If you don't afford PS3 then wait till you aford it. But don't waste you money after XBOX360


 
Value your money , more games are on 360(whatever may be the reason) with better exclusives and even with the sequels of many PS2 titles. Currently there is not even a sign of any reason that justifies the price of PS3. Enjoy your XBOX 360 till sony lowers the price and provides us with some cool games. Hope this will happen , till then fanboys can make up many reasons.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 5, 2007)

Avatar said:
			
		

> Quite Idiotically said . Its not very surprising to see 2 fanboys tapping each others back and feeling happy about it .



HAHA..OMG that was too good.......



> Value your money , more games are on 360(whatever may be the reason) with better exclusives and even with the sequels of many PS2 titles. Currently there is not even a sign of any reason that justifies the price of PS3. Enjoy your XBOX 360 till sony lowers the price and provides us with some cool games. Hope this will happen , till then fanboys can make up many reasons.



That is exactly for what I am pulling my hair off to explain......they are so much in to "one console kicking ass of the other" thingi that the plain simple logic is totally denied.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nintendo sold 1000070 Wii video game consoles in First 3 months of 2007, while Xbox 360 sold 699,028 and Sony's PlayStation 3 sold 530,070 units.

You can see that even with High (Double) price  & less gaming title SONY PS3 is not much behind from XBOX360.

Speaking at the annual shareholders' meeting in Tokyo, Sony Chief Executive Howard Stringer said the new PlayStation 3 games are expected to hit the worldwide market this fiscal year. Sony Corp., on June 22,2007 announced its plans to launch at least 380 new game titles for its PlayStation 3 gaming console.

God Please help XBOX360.............


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 6, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> BUT if you are getting almost the very same quality n quantity for half the price then


  , Actually , i n both the Gamespot Graphics reviews the Xbox 360 graphics are better than those of the PS3 , so PS3 supporters can stop ranting about GFX quality .



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> But you even can play MS games on PS3 by dbl booting it with windows


  Mate , windows runs on X86 architecture and PS3 is Cell(like PowerPC) Architecture , there is no way you can run Windows on It .

And even if it did , the performance of games would be like slideshows 

Also Xbox Live totally whacks out Playstation Home(PS3's online gaming service) .

And when u see Xbox 360 giving HDMI , 120gig HDD for 19.5k(480 USD) , then u simply can't go for the PS3 .

Also , i personally find the Xbox 360 controller more ergonomic than the PS3's(but my Dreamcast controller is the most ergonomic)

As for the pricing , i year Xbox Live costs 49 USD , which is a fraction of the price of A year's worth of broadband connection . Plus you additional goodies like Xbox CUstomized diamond cards , IM chats , etc . Xbox Live has a hell lot more features than Playstation Home , and if a person can buy $70 game then he can pay $7 to play it online fer a month 

AND , the most important point is that Coding for the Xbox 360(using DirectX) is a hell lot easier than PS3 , and as you've coded your games using DIrectX u can easily port it to the PC with great performance , same is the case for PC game development using directx which can easily be ported to Xbox 360  .

Thus by developing for the 360 developers can relese their games on two platforms and the 360 and PC combined have a much larger share than the PS3 alone . As game development is a costly thing , the less work you can do to develop for multiple platforms , the better , and that's what most companied are headed towards .


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 6, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> , Actually , i n both the Gamespot Graphics reviews the Xbox 360 graphics are better than those of the PS3 , so PS3 supporters can stop ranting about GFX quality .



   I don't know how you people compare both Gaming console. Some websites compares screen-shot. This is total wrong way to compare them. It can be the difference of display device also. You just play games on both console on same display device and check which allow you to play much smoother and whose joy-stick controlling much smoother.
   And plese don't compare console by their hardware figure. It's totaly engineering stuff.  Can anyone tell me why PS3 Use two memory at different speed. What's difference between architecture if Nvidia & ATI GPU ? Two Processor with same clock freq. and same memory may have different performance. Which are the factors which affect it? If you know all these things then you can compare.
   Some game developers believes that they can't utilise fully what PS3 offers.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 6, 2007)

Well game reiewers have this much intelligence , they compare the consoles with the same setup 

and take screenshots using specialzed hardware(& software) that captures the video output direct from the cable(component,HDMI) , they don't take screenshots using the camera , if that's what you're thinkin .


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 7, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Well game reiewers have this much intelligence , they compare the consoles with the same setup
> 
> and take screenshots using specialzed hardware(& software) that captures the video output direct from the cable(component,HDMI) , they don't take screenshots using the camera , if that's what you're thinkin .



Ya that's right..... but have they explained the setup? That is why i am telling you to compare both console yourself....... Now its on you to believe on your own eyes or other's.....


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Nintendo sold 1000070 Wii video game consoles in First 3 months of 2007, while Xbox 360 sold 699,028 and Sony's PlayStation 3 sold 530,070 units.
> .............



Forget about 2007 do you want to hear the total number of units sold TILL year ending 2006.........PS3 is close to 340K+ wii is 690K+ and hold you breath 360 has sold close to 7 Million + units till year ending 2006........... heck PS3 cant even beat wii in shear number of units sold...talk about surpassing 360.......please lets stick to the actuall discuession, bringing numbers will add up more to PS3's shame



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> , Actually , i n both the Gamespot Graphics reviews the Xbox 360 graphics are better than those of the PS3 , so PS3 supporters can stop ranting about GFX quality .



Thats why I said "almost" BTW....... I dont know about others but I have actually seen and played quite a few games on both units and it actually depends on the game itself AFA GFX quality is concerned, what I mean is some games gave absolutely shattering GFX quality on PS3 and others did not, now same happebed with xbox 360, I can swear on Gears Of Wars GFX quality, then Dead or Alive 4 and not to forget Lost Planet : Extreme Conditions. On PS3 believe me nothing can beat KILLZONE and DMC4............BUT BUT BUT then again the argument here what I think is.................. does PS3 justifies the price its offered with, with very few titles actually worth playing or mentioning, plus the price of the titles it self. Xbox on the other hand (there I go again) has given loads of less expensive much better titles to play and an admirable online experience like zeeshan said...............





> Xbox Live costs 49 USD , which is a fraction of the price of A year's worth of broadband connection . Plus you additional goodies like Xbox CUstomized diamond cards , IM chats , etc . Xbox Live has a hell lot more features than Playstation Home , and if a person can buy $70 game then he can pay $7 to play it online fer a month


  so again why why  why would any person spend on PS3, and the number of sales actually proves this.................


----------



## entrana (Jul 7, 2007)

why the argument 
ill put it simple
1.u want the ps3, get the ps3
2. u want the xbox360,get the xbox360
there is no such thing as which is better or not it just depends on what u like


----------



## sam9s (Jul 7, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> there is no such thing as which is better or not it just depends on what u like



O! really I could never have figured that out.........


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2007)

What's the current bargain on a second hand/grey market XBOX 360? With the HDD n all...


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 9, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> why the argument
> ill put it simple
> 1.u want the ps3, get the ps3
> 2. u want the xbox360,get the xbox360
> there is no such thing as which is better or not it just depends on what u like



i totally agree with him!
You can't force somebody to like what u like so why is this fruitless thing going on?
Its better to play what you have than discussing this!
By the way I am with Playstation 3!


----------



## gannu_rox (Jul 9, 2007)

PS3 all the way but outta Indian Mkts wen it retails fer 40k....

Xbox may be a cheaper option now n d titles available @ a still cheaper rates...

PS3's takin some time to mature n wen it does it'll be a good buy...


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 9, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> i totally agree with him!
> You can't force somebody to like what u like so why is this fruitless thing going on?
> Its better to play what you have than discussing this!
> By the way I am with Playstation 3!



Here we are discussing.............. Not forcing anybody to buy a product which we like........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 9, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Ya that's right..... but have they explained the setup? That is why i am telling you to compare both console yourself....... Now its on you to believe on your own eyes or other's.....


Well , they actually have provided screenshots , so you can see for yourself(from your own eyes) and decide which one is better(360 Mostly according to Me)



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> What's the current bargain on a second hand/grey market XBOX 360? With the HDD n all...


 20k here in lucknow(with modchip installed) although you can bargain if you want


----------



## sai_cool (Jul 9, 2007)

guys, lemme tell u sometiin, both the ps3 and xbox 360 are good consoles, thay are equally good in terms of delevering wat a gamer needs, although, the only problem being that, the ps3 is a little heavy on the pocket, in a country like india, the 360 is the choice of many gamers...


----------



## crack_head (Jul 9, 2007)

Now who started this thread? Being Digit readers aren't you supposed to know the specs and capabilities of both?? Pointless discussions..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

Recent News: Seems like the PS3 is going to be cheaper by $100. Now beat that!!  

Saw the news on TV. Maybe, we can get a confirmation on websites within a day or 2.



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Recent News: Seems like the PS3 is going to be cheaper by $100. Now beat that!!
> 
> Saw the news on TV. Maybe, we can get a confirmation on websites within a day or 2.


 
Got the confirmation: *www.kotv.com/news/national/story/?id=131051

Which ever idiot told that PS3 has a price problem... here's your answer. Hardly any difference between the prices and comparing features again.. anybody who denies PS3 beats XBOX360 is a Fool. 



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> , Actually , i n both the Gamespot Graphics reviews the Xbox 360 graphics are better than those of the PS3 , so PS3 supporters can stop ranting about GFX quality .
> 
> Mate , windows runs on X86 architecture and PS3 is Cell(like PowerPC) Architecture , there is no way you can run Windows on It .
> 
> ...


 
Who the hell told you that :"Xbox 360 giving HDMI , 120gig HDD for 19.5k(480 USD) ". Dude, do you understand that if you need a 120GB hardrive for the XBOX360 you have to pay 399+178 = US$ 577!! and not 480, U seriosly need to learn basic maths! And you can't just convert dollar into indian money because you don't get it for the same price in India!!

Who the hell told you that the 360's HDMI output is better than Sony's?
Maybe you dont' realize that the PS3 has 1080p true HD resolution and not like XBOX360's cheap 1080i resolution!! Do your maths before you comment on something you don't know!!

And do hell with your pricing now. If you can get a PS3 with 80GB hardrive for $499 and compare the XBOX360's 20GB system for $399 which again has lower resolution and quality, I dont' know if you would have enough brains to tell which is better!!

And Guys, this is about the best gaming console and not about the most affordable console!! If you are so much concerned about price go get yourself a Wii and have fun. No one can say that the XBOX360 is superior to PS3 in any way. Till recently everyone just bragged about the price difference, now you can keep your words in your mouth as the price is level and clearly, even if the price is high, it's only becuase PS3 is better!!

*After all, good things don't come cheap!!* If you can't afford it, don't buy it! But just because you can't afford it, don't give all your crappy excuses trying to justify your reasoning!

And those who still dont' believe that the PS3 is far more superior than the 360, nothing more to say! Stay in your own 360 degree bubble with no escape!!


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 10, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> And Guys, this is about the best gaming console and not about the most affordable console!! If you are so much concerned about price go get yourself a Wii and have fun. No one can say that the XBOX360 is superior to PS3 in any way. Till recently everyone just bragged about the price difference, now you can keep your words in your mouth as the price is level and clearly, even if the price is high, it's only becuase PS3 is better!!
> 
> *After all, good things don't come cheap!!* If you can't afford it, don't buy it! But just because you can't afford it, don't give all your crappy excuses trying to justify your reasoning!
> 
> And those who still dont' believe that the PS3 is far more superior than the 360, nothing more to say! Stay in your own 360 degree bubble with no escape!!



Totally agreed ..............

Check
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OGn3ykqoVI&mode=related&search=
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2f_Fl7aZO8
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwCDhMJ6-r4&mode=related&search= - Best Ad


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Help~Is~Here  me too agree with him.. after all PS3 is made for future aspects.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess the skeptics have swalloed their words now.

However, they can keep swallowing because here's some more info:

I don't know whether this is old or new news, but I guess some did mention it in the forum earlier. Anyways, it's great news and the point is that you can install Linux and have Dual boot on the PS3!! here's the link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZXcuhJkwx4 Do a bit of googling too.

Can you imagine the possibilities? You can browse the internet, have your normal applications, do everything a computer does and kick ass with gaming which mean you don't need a computer anymore!!! This does what your computer does along with the added functionality of the best console in the world!

Guys, if you get a hold of how to work with this, then I guess it's worth every penny to sell your computer and get the PS3!! Your new entertainment and productivity center!!! Amazing!!  

XBOX360 fanboys, seems like XBOX360 is way too costlier than a PS3 when comparing this feature!! You can have a computer and a PS3 for a fraction of the price of an XBOX360 + a computer!! 

This war is over and the winner is PS3 by a million miles even if this feature is noting.. 

I guess this thread can be closed now, no more arguing needed!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2007)

I had asked about the Xbox360. But now I want to know what is the cheapest a PS3 is going for...and whether I can get service and repairs (by paying for it) in India...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I had asked about the Xbox360. But now I want to know what is the cheapest a PS3 is going for...and whether I can get service and repairs (by paying for it) in India...


 
Well I guess you need worry more about repairs with the XBOX360 than the PS3 due to the high no. of conked up XBOX360's. The PS3 is really reliable and compared to the no. of Sony service centers available, I guess it should be ok. But, not sure whether all the service centers will be equipped to deal with it. But one thing is for sure. PS3 has better service support than the XBOX360.

The cheapest version of PS3 is internationally available at $499 and the higher version is $599.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am not able to read the entire thread but in the PS3 is more than a gaming console. In the first page of this thread u might have noticed the comparison between the two and u can see clearly that PS3 is capable of doing 2 Teraflops of computing (Thanks to Cell Processor) which makes it better than X360 and PS3 is 1080 progressive display The 360 is looking good because if its price and availability of its games and the most important thing is media.If PS3 switches to HDVD from Blu-Ray then i m sure PS3 will laythe smaka' down on X360 & wins the battle again.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> I am not able to read the entire thread but in the PS3 is more than a gaming console. In the first page of this thread u might have noticed the comparison between the two and u can see clearly that PS3 is capable of doing 2 Teraflops of computing (Thanks to Cell Processor) which makes it better than X360 and PS3 is 1080 progressive display The 360 is looking good because if its price and availability of its games and the most important thing is media.If PS3 switches to HDVD from Blu-Ray then i m sure PS3 will laythe smaka' down on X360 & wins the battle again.


 
Dude, why in the world would you think Sony would give up it 10 times better Blue Ray technology for some cheaper HD DVD?

And please read the enitre thread before posting views, as the same has been discussed earlier and you will get to know which one is better due to what reasons.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2007)

OH Man!!! look how arrogantly disturbed is this person..........I must say he is the biggest egg head fanboy I have ever seen.............sensible people have already left the discuession...........so long be happy with your PEE. ASS . 3


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^

anybody care to mention INDIAN prices with EXACT FEATURES.....


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 12, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> OH Man!!! look how arrogantly disturbed is this person..........I must say he is the biggest egg head fanboy I have ever seen.............sensible people have already left the discuession...........so long be happy with your PEE. ASS . 3



I think you are biggest hate boy of PS3.
Some people don't like SONY as it rules the Electronics world.
I have already told " IF YOU DON'T AFFORD PS3, DON'T BLEM IT"
Wait till you afford it.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> OH Man!!! look how arrogantly disturbed is this person..........I must say he is the biggest egg head fanboy I have ever seen.............sensible people have already left the discuession...........so long be happy with your PEE. ASS . 3


 
What ever dude, you proved yourself to be arrongantly distrubed when you came back to keep flaming more when you have noting to prove, if sensible people have left, then why are you here? that's because you are a moron. When it has already been proven beyond doubt that PS3 is far better than the XBOX360, all you have left to do is flaming. So buzz off psycho! Sad guy! And yes, be in your own  XBOX 360 degree bubble with no escape!!   

*I wonder which console he used before the shitty XBOX was launched that he is so much against PS?*  It's his ego and some useless crap that has been put into his brain by some expert microsoft morons! So, be where you are and don't dare stepping into the ultimate realm of gaming with the PS3!!



			
				vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> anybody care to mention INDIAN prices with EXACT FEATURES.....


 
Gimme some time, I'll get the prices for you, because there has just recently been an international price drop, so will need to see if that has affected the indian market.

I guess mods should close this thread because the fight seems to have ended and the winner is clear. Don't see a point in keeping this open anymore, unless we want more flaming...


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> anybody care to mention INDIAN prices with EXACT FEATURES.....



Indian price still hovers between 35K to 40K.......what ever you do or say.......


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Indian price still hovers between 35K to 40K.......what ever you do or say.......


 
But still, it's worth it. Because like I mentioned before, it's a PC too. You can run linux and do whatever you do on a computer. So a computer+game console for 40K is still worth it.

However, I'm quite sure the prices will drop as the international prices are just starting to drop as it's hardly been a week since the price cut. It may take upto a month to see it reflecting in the Indian market.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 12, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> I think you are biggest hate boy of PS3.
> Some people don't like SONY as it rules the Electronics world.
> I have already told " IF YOU DON'T AFFORD PS3, DON'T BLEM IT"
> Wait till you afford it.



Parimal, didnt expect this from you....so you think I am the biggest hater of PS3 mmmmmm buddy I am the biggets hatter of people denying plain logic....leme give you a secret if you think I am the biggest hater of PS3.........I for all you people to know was equally mesmerised by PS3 and its power and I; as well agrued to the limits to defend it. This was at the begining of the year after PS3 was launched............ giving you a link of that fourm where I have argued * in favour of* PS3 to my limits, but that was just because of the awsome power PS3 offered. With due course of time I seriously realised that 360 games also gave almost equal GFX quality as compared to PS3 dispite of PS3 having the much talked about cell processor, and this is the practical experience I am talking about. Literally played a couple of games on both the consoles, and I felt no difference, but as I said there was a huge price diff between the both. If you read carefully this thread you can understand if I really hate PS3............ok here is the link for that other fourm..techreport.com....I have posted with the same name sam9s..........my request.......... read the entire thread patiently and tell me do I sound the biggest PS3 hater...............

*techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45683&highlight=


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 12, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, do you understand that if you need a 120GB hardrive for the XBOX360 you have to pay 399+178 = US$ 577


Dude , i think you haven't heard about the *Xbox 360 Elite* , it retails for 480 USd and comes with 120 gig HDD , HDMI(with cable that is) and all other features . Which , is $20 cheaper than the cheapest PS3(USD 499 60GB version)  

One Advicelease verify your claims before making them .



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> But still, it's worth it. Because like I mentioned before, it's a PC too. You can run linux and do whatever you do on a computer. So a computer+game console for 40K is still worth it.


 Mate , the PS3's SPE's are specially designed for streaming floating point operations(i.e. gaming) .

Just like a GFX card outperforms a CPU in gaming , a CPU can outperform a GFX card in normal computing tasks 

I was eagerly waiting for both the consoles and after a lot of brainstorming , i have come to the conclusion that the 360 has won the 7th Generation Console War.

and for your info , i own a PS2 and seriously believe it to be the best console of the last generation . But the PS3 is a disappointment , and it's selling only because it's a sucessor to the legendarry PS2.

Also , as for PS3's multimedia capabilities , well the 360 too can play media files from pen drives and can do al sorts of Multimedia tasks like playing movies , etc so both are same here.

And the biggest hing is that the 360 is made by "Microsoft" , and with the current amount of money they're putting into 360's marketing and exclusive content(GTA IV anyone) , and the numerous features they're adding in the software updates , i'll place my bet on them .


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2007)

40k is the official price. I've heard of grey market PS3s going for like 25k... if anyone could verify this...?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Dude , i think you haven't heard about the *Xbox 360 Elite* , it retails for 480 USd and comes with 120 gig HDD , HDMI(with cable that is) and all other features . Which , is $20 cheaper than the cheapest PS3(USD 499 60GB version)
> 
> One Advicelease verify your claims before making them .
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you still can't stop arguing can you? The PS3 has won the war, go read all the posts in the thread before you speak nonsense. What is the use of an HDMI cable when the shitty XBOX is not even Full HD? Are you going to buy an HDTV and plug something that is not True HD!! Gimme a break!!

I guess you are just one of those Microsoft Freaks.

Xbox gamers who already own the $399.99 20-gigabyte model can buy a snap-on 120-gigabyte hard drive for an additional $179.99!! Now how much do you think that costs? less? Go get a life dude!! The 360 Elite was just launched to try to beat the PS3 at a higher Hardrive capacity and you are talking about $20? Sad man. Now all you got to argue with is a 20$ bill?

Like I said before, the only thing you can argue about now is the price and shame on you to argue about 20 Dollars!! 

Mods, please close this thread before it ends up in flaming.

*www.xpango.com/fe/img/cnt/how_it_works/webmasters/xpango_banner_sony_ps3.gif​


----------



## Who (Jul 12, 2007)

First of all Mr.Help~Is~Here i would like to tell you that you should stop telling mods what to do, they know what to do thus they are the MODS , if you think this thread is a flame war etc, then you should make use of the report button & be done with it.

 Now as far as THE great PS 3 has won the war bluff, actually its neither PS 3
nor xbox 360 which has truly won the war  ITS WII , yup WII has won the war , its the most unique console i have ever seen.

 now back to the topic PS 3 may have better hardware than xbox 360 , it may beat xbox 360  very badly in the upcoming years, but things don't work out with may,should,would etc. at present believe it or not Xbox 360 is in the lead , it has better games , its cheaper , Xbox live Gold is really cool.
 yes i do agree ps 3 can catch up to xbox 360 in 2-3 years due to better hardware, ps3 may drop in the distant future but the thing is  it is uncertain.


 So people decide what you want to buy , do you want to bet on something uncertain , or you want to bet on something which is in the lead right now , also make the decision yourself don't change your mind because some fan boy likes a particular console, cause its your Money.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> First of all Mr.Help~Is~Here i would like to tell you that you should stop telling mods what to do, they know what to do thus they are the MODS , if you think this thread is a flame war etc, then you should make use of the report button & be done with it.
> 
> Now as far as THE great PS 3 has won the war bluff, actually its neither PS 3
> nor xbox 360 which has truly won the war ITS WII , yup WII has won the war , its the most unique console i have ever seen.
> ...


 
Listen dude, I never told the Mods, do this, do that.. like my first statement, I suggested the mods what they could do about this thread! Do you think the mods are going to close it just because I tell? It was a suggestion dude, seems like you too take things too literally rather than looking at what they imply. The same is the case with the next issue too. I never told anyone you have to buy this and buy nothing else!! I did not force anyone to buy anything, neither did I ask anyone to bet on anything. I just gave the difference and the listed different features and suggested what to do!! I never forced anyone to buy anything. Get a life dude!!  

Don't take things too literally. No one especially me is forcing anybody to buy anything! And this is certainly not the place to take advise on buying something, this is a place where one expresses his/her view about a particular product/service and even if you felt that I was forcing someone to buy something, then I'm sorry to say that you are in the wrong section looking for buying suggestions.

And like I mentioned before, the whole thread was a question on which is the best console and not the most affordable console, and I've said before, you could possibly buy a Wii if you are looking at affordability. And with regards to the best, PS3 simply wins without any questions, now which part is that you don't understand, before you start arguing more, read the entire thread, you will understand why most of the XBOX360 Fanboys ate their words. I like the XBOX 360, but when it comes to the question of best, then there is no question that it is the PS3!!

Now, if you still want affordability, get one for free, here's the link:

*www.xpango.com/fe/img/cnt/how_it_works/webmasters/xpango_banner_sony_ps3.gif*www.xpango.com/fe/img/cnt/how_it_works/webmasters/xpango_banner_nintendo_wii.gif


----------



## Who (Jul 12, 2007)

First of all , did i say you are forcing someone to buy this console ?, did i call you a fan boy ?, did i quote your message ? No, when i said fanboys i mean the fools who stick with there option even though it sucks.

 also about your suggestions to mods, look pal i have read many posts of yours , in most posts you are making suggestions to mods like this, its kinda annoying thing but like i said its better to report the thread then making suggestions, still i didn't meant to hurt your feelings.

 also Wii sold so much because it was UNIQUE, its not to due to price, if price did matter in other countries why did 8800 GTS 320 MB sold more than 8500 GT, because people knew 8500 GT was a very bad card. ( it was an example)

see people want to buy the thing that will give more bang for there buck, also about your view the PS 3 is the best console right now, if by best you mean ' The console with the best hardware cabilities' then by all means PS 3 is the best but by any other means i don't think so but its your view , if you beleive in it so much then no can change your view , so be happy with it, but if you open your eyes you may find that PS 3 isn't No.1 right now, it may become No.1 in 2-3 years it may not.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 13, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> First of all , did i say you are forcing someone to buy this console ?, did i call you a fan boy ?, did i quote your message ? No, when i said fanboys i mean the fools who stick with there option even though it sucks.
> 
> also about your suggestions to mods, look pal i have read many posts of yours , in most posts you are making suggestions to mods like this, its kinda annoying thing but like i said its better to report the thread then making suggestions, still i didn't meant to hurt your feelings.
> 
> ...



smit dont bang your head with an arrogant wall, quite a few people have left the thread trying to do the same. I; you and millions know who won the war and again its not because one console is better than the other...... its simply because of better bang for bucks.......as you very wisely said..........things cannot be portrayed with "may/should/could", talk about NOW, who has seen tommorrow specially in digital world, and its very much clear around the world that 360 is THE choise for most of them...........I dont know why....... even if we talk about the best hardward what good (again NOW) has PS3 done with cell processor when current games more or less look same on both the consoles..........its plain logical fact why would anybody choose something that is more than double the cost when one can get the same performance with less than half the price and better support in all respects.............Even if one choses, I should say he should be man enough to admit that he is a fan boy and FTW............I was an Intel fanboy heck even now I am........ and prior to C2D.........AMD was far ahead of Intel but still I bought P4 admiting AMD is better but going Intel's way................whats wrong in it......


----------



## spikygv (Jul 13, 2007)

agreed. me too bought p4 when the amd's were blasting the p4's in all reviews .
right now , i dont have money to buy either of them(ps3 or xbox) . so i settled for a 8600gt instead of a ps2 , so i have no idea which(ps3 or xbox360) is better . plz , i hope i aint drifting off the topic. i just wanted know how much ps3 and xbox360 games cost . quite a lot of us dont use genuine and depend on mods and pirated games for consoles .

i am a noob in this regard . have mods arrived for ps3 ?? i heard there were mods for xbox360 . are they working well ?

Whats the price of ps3 and xbox360 game discs . pirated and genuine....
I feel that this also plays an important role in choosing which console to buy.
This again comes to the question of affordability , and this definitely doesnt talk about which is the better console . but i ( and many wanting to buy one of these consoles ) wud like know the prices of the game disc as no body wud want to buy a console and not be able to buy games for it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 13, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Parimal, didnt expect this from you....so you think I am the biggest hater of PS3 mmmmmm buddy I am the biggets hatter of people denying plain logic....leme give you a secret if you think I am the biggest hater of PS3.........I for all you people to know was equally mesmerised by PS3 and its power and I; as well agrued to the limits to defend it. This was at the begining of the year after PS3 was launched............ giving you a link of that fourm where I have argued * in favour of* PS3 to my limits, but that was just because of the awsome power PS3 offered. With due course of time I seriously realised that 360 games also gave almost equal GFX quality as compared to PS3 dispite of PS3 having the much talked about cell processor, and this is the practical experience I am talking about. Literally played a couple of games on both the consoles, and I felt no difference, but as I said there was a huge price diff between the both. If you read carefully this thread you can understand if I really hate PS3............ok here is the link for that other fourm..techreport.com....I have posted with the same name sam9s..........my request.......... read the entire thread patiently and tell me do I sound the biggest PS3 hater...............
> 
> *techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45683&highlight=



Ya buddy i know that you have given logic to explained above metters.......
But think.... These both console made for future. The high graphix games which world hadn't seen yet.......

Xbox use HD-DVD (25-30 GB) while PS3 has blue-ray 50GB. But most important is how much you can access. Sony emphasis on that. Here is the role of graphix processor and hardware engine.
Both console gives full HD output, means the no. of pixels are same in each frame. As the frames per second is higher, smoother the game. 

Simple logic : 
With equal framesize, if higher is the frame rate per second ===> Higher the game size.
Sony explained that PS3 Graphix engine capable of passing the Full HD frames even at frame speed made such high which covers whole blue-ray capacity. And we all know that Sony doesn't give a fake promis.

Now tell me have you seen any game on console which has size of above 30-40 GB. ( I am not telling about larger size games - The size is high as frames per second are high). So when it made possible will Xbox360 sustain it.

That why I am telling you that Games-developers are not able to fully utilising what PS3 offers. It seems like PS3 made for furure.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Ya buddy i know that you have given logic to explained above metters.......
> But think.... These both console made for future. The high graphix games which world hadn't seen yet.......
> 
> Xbox use HD-DVD (25-30 GB) while PS3 has blue-ray 50GB. But most important is how much you can access. Sony emphasis on that. Here is the role of graphix processor and hardware engine.
> ...


 
I'm afraid you are mistaken about the HD part, both consoles don't give full HD. Only the PS3 is full HD.

XBOX360 - 1080i (Interlaced HD/Artificially created HD)
PS3        - 1080p (True HD)

For those of you who think the output is same and they look same, maybe you haven't tried both on a True HDTV(1080p) not a 1080i HDTV.  Try it and then you will come to know the true difference in the picture, if you try to play both on a standard TV or a normal 1080i HDTV, then I'm afraid, it's going to look the same, and that's what most of you have done!

And I do agree that all the games are not fully utilizing the full capacity of the PS3, but there are already a couple of games that prove the difference. I still don't understand why people argue that there is no difference when few games have already proven it! I hope more games utilizing the full capacity of the PS3 come out in the near future. Remember, we have already had the discussion about some of you saying that game developers are not going to take the pain, but dont' forget that Sony have their own game development company, and they will be one's who will bring out games to match the PS3's potential.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 13, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you are mistaken about the HD part, both consoles don't give full HD. Only the PS3 is full HD.
> 
> XBOX360 - 1080i (Interlaced HD/Artificially created HD)
> PS3        - 1080p (True HD)



Ya buddy.......... mistaken.......
1080p has higher bandwidth than 1080i.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Ya buddy.......... mistaken.......
> 1080p has higher bandwidth than 1080i.


Xbox 360 Elite offer full 1080p HD , and spring 2007 dashboard update has enabled 1080p on all Xbox consoles 



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Xbox gamers who already own the $399.99 20-gigabyte model can buy a snap-on 120-gigabyte hard drive for an additional $179.99


 well , this way PS3 60GB owners will also HAVE to buy upgraded 80 GB HDD eh!

mate , As you are comparing the LATEST CHEAPER models of PS3 that is why i am comparing to to Xbox 360 Elite .



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> DWhat is the use of an HDMI cable when the shitty XBOX is not even Full HD?


 see above ...



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> And like I mentioned before, the whole thread was a question on which is the *best* console and not the most affordable console


 *Best* does not necessarily mean the most *powerful* one but the *one with better gameplay* and experience 



			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Xbox use HD-DVD (25-30 GB) while PS3 has blue-ray 50GB.


 ever cared to think why Single Layer 4.3 GB disks are more popular(and cheaper) than Dual Layer 8.75 GB disks .

Heck , even in Single Layer DVD's why DVD*-*R is more popular than DVD*+*R ?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

> "The HDMI output is a welcome addition, as it provides a single cable solution--digital audio and high-def video--for connecting to HDTVs and A/V receivers. Whereas the previous Xbox 360 could output HD video up to 1080p resolution via component (or optional VGA adapter), far more HDTVs actually accept that highest of resolutions via the HDMI input.
> 
> The downside is that Microsoft seems to have opted for something less than the HDMI version 1.3 found on the PlayStation 3. That means that any movies played on the optional HD DVD add-on will be limited to standard Dolby Digital soundtracks, not the higher resolution Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD, or DTS-HD Master Audio."



Above is a Quote by Cnet Reviews

Here are the 2 reviews of the XBOX360 Elite and the PS3. Cnet clearly rates the PS3 better than the Xbox Elite. Why? Read if for yourself and find out!!

XBox360 Elite Review: *reviews.cnet.com/consoles/microsoft-xbox-360-elite/4505-10109_7-32390552.html

Sony PS3 Review: *reviews.cnet.com/consoles/sony-playstation-3-60gb/4505-10109_7-31355103.html?tag=pop


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 13, 2007)

a Quote from the same page that you linked to.



			
				CNET said:
			
		

> While it's neither a must-have upgrade for existing 360 owners nor as feature-packed as the PS3, the Xbox 360 Elite's combination of top-notch gaming and digital media features make it the *current game console of choice.*


 need i say more


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> a Quote from the same page that you linked to.
> need i say more


 
yes, you are right.. but why do you think the PS3 got a better score? just because of the hardware and a higher price? No. That's because it's the best. It is understandable that considering price, yes, it's the current buy, but like the same review says, it still can't beat the PS3.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, guys, with a lot of pain, I've compiled a sheet not specific to the raw hardware capability but a chart which tells us what you get for the money you pay and what you can do with it because it's right now pointless to fight over graphics power as there are a lot of games yet to be released to show the true potential of the PS3.

So, please check the attachment. If you think, there is a problem, please don't start flaming, let me know because I've worked my a** out for the last 4 hours to collate data and reviews to get that much in there. So, please do check the attachment and let me know.

And, if you want, you can check these good reviews once again:

XBox360 Elite Review: *reviews.cnet.com/consoles/mic...-32390552.html

Sony PS3 Review: *reviews.cnet.com/consoles/son...3.html?tag=pop


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2007)

I can only see page 1. The rest of the pages are empty. Assuming that the extra pages were just extra pages.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I can only see page 1. The rest of the pages are empty. Assuming that the extra pages were just extra pages.


 
yeah.. only 1 page has the data, don't worry. Those pdf printers don't work the way you always want.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, with a lot of pain, I've compiled a sheet not specific to the raw hardware capability but a chart which tells us what you get for the money you pay and what you can do with it because it's right now pointless to fight over graphics power as there are a lot of games yet to be released to show the true potential of the PS3.


 well here's what I think of the whole situation .

1. I *DO NOT* want an HD-DVD or Blu-Ray drive as no one is a clear winner currently and i'll only buy one when a clear winner emerges . SO for now , i only want to play games .

2.The *BLU-RAY drive of PS3 will not function like a normal PC Blu-Ray drive* , you cannot connect it to your pc and copy data or even write data to blank blu-ray dvd's , so in the true sense it can only be used to watch Blu-Ray movies(which will not be here atleast for 2-3 years at the minimum)

3. PS3 has inbuilt Wifi , great(but i gues i don't need it as i don't use Wifi)

4. Xbox 360 has 120 GB HDD for $480 whereas PS3 has 80 GB for $600

5.Xbox 360 *Officially* supports Windows Media Center , i don't see PS3 supporting any linux PS3.

6. External Power box is a *better* optin coz it's easy to replace it if it gets damaged , etc(we know how the Electricity situation in India is , high voltage , frequent power cuts , et all)

7. Xbox Lve is miles ahead of PS Home , you cannot even compare them .

8. I Agree about the Noisy part(fan) but DVD drive is not noisy .

9. And lastly , Xbox Games come on DVD's , so you know what i mean


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jul 14, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 1. I *DO NOT* want an HD-DVD or Blu-Ray drive as no one is a clear winner currently and i'll only buy one when a clear winner emerges . SO for now , i only want to play games .






> i only want to play games............



hmmm......nice & true logic.....


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 14, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 1. I *DO NOT* want an HD-DVD or Blu-Ray drive as no one is a clear winner currently and i'll only buy one when a clear winner emerges . SO for now , i only want to play games .


 Blue-ray is far better than HD-DVD. Blue-ray is clear winner.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 2.The *BLU-RAY drive of PS3 will not function like a normal PC Blu-Ray drive* , you cannot connect it to your pc and copy data or even write data to blank blu-ray dvd's , so in the true sense it can only be used to watch Blu-Ray movies(which will not be here atleast for 2-3 years at the minimum)


 So you believe that blue-ray movies has nice future. And man PS3 made only for games.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 3. PS3 has inbuilt Wifi , great(but i gues i don't need it as i don't use Wifi)


  Haha......... You don't want wifi it means Xbox is better than PS3. U can even say that " I don't want to play the games, so mobile phone is better than PS3."



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 4. Xbox 360 has 120 GB HDD for $480 whereas PS3 has 80 GB for $600


 Most important thing is how much u can access.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

Well i won't go into the HD-DVD vs Blue-Ray debate , but currently there's no market leader(although i support HD-DVD).

the main point i see why HD-DVD will finally win is that it is a lot cheaper than Blue-Ray and you can buy atleast 3-4 HD-DVD disks for the price of 1 Blue-Ray disk , so cost per GB is lower in HD-DVD .

Lastly , to manufacture HD-DVD companies do not need to set up new manufacturing plants , they can modify their current assembly line and start producing HD-DVD , whereas for blue-ray you need to set up a new manufacturing plant . Thus his too wil contribute in making HD-DVD cheaper and popular .




			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> So you believe that blue-ray movies has nice future. And man PS3 made only for games.


 Nope , i mean to say that the inclusion of a Blue-Ray drve in PS3 will not be of any real use for PC users as you can only watch movies on it and play PS3 games . It will not act like a *Real* PC Blue-Ray drive which you can use to copy data , et all .



			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Haha......... You don't want wifi it means Xbox is better than PS3. U can even say that " I don't want to play the games, so mobile phone is better than PS3."


 When Did i say that ?

I said that PS3 has Wifi and this is an added bonus 



			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Most important thing is how much u can access.


 well you can access the whole 120 Gigs of you Xbox HDD , you can download Game trailers , Demos , Save games , save music and movies and play on your Xbox 360 . what's there that you can't access ?

Most importantly I am buying a Console for serious gaming , for all other multimedia stuff i have my PC .


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 14, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 6. External Power box is a *better* optin coz it's easy to replace it if it gets damaged , etc(we know how the Electricity situation in India is , high voltage , frequent power cuts , et all)


 Sony has large distribution chain than Xbox. I can access its service center in Vadodara too.
I think you feel that Xbox may get damaged. But PS3 users don't need worry about it as SONY is quality builder. And there is almost no chance that PS3 get damaged.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i think you can access the whole 120 Gigs of you Xbox HDD , you can download Game trailers , Demos , Save games , save music and movies and play on your Xbox 360 . what's there that you can't access ?


I am not telling about the space you access. Its about realtime access. means bandwidth.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> And lastly , Xbox Games come on DVD's , so you know what i mean


 That's what i am explaining!!!!!!! will the world stay on DVD forever? Thats wh y PS3 is made for future.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Sony has large distribution chain than Xbox. I can access its service center in Vadodara too.


 
Go & make sure they know how to fix a PS3


> I think you feel that Xbox may get damaged. But PS3 users don't need worry about it as SONY is quality builder. And there is almost no chance that PS3 get damaged.


 
hmm...yup, u r right. With such a big form factor PS3 has lots of space for heat flow. 



> I am not telling about the space you access. Its about realtime access. means bandwidth.


 
What does this means here? Bandwidth of what? Both PS3 & XBOX use wifi or broadband. XBOX comes without a WiFi module cos a wire is always faster then wireless. Also both use SATA HD so again, what bandwidth u r talking about here?

Don't look at PS3 as a Blu-Ray player. It will take 3 years before either HD DVD or Blu Ray becomes mainstream. In the mean time, if u don't wanna play some exclusive PS3 game then it does makes sence to go with XBOX 360 due to lower price. Heck, u don't even need HD in India with either PS3 or XBOX 360 cos both PS3 Home & XBOX Live are not available.

PS3 has so much horse power in Cell CPU that it is easily a 10 years investment. However I doubt the RSX GPU of PS3, It is not even OpenGL 2.1 compliant. X360 however is DX 10 complient, giving a wider feature & performanc list.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> I think you feel that Xbox may get damaged. But PS3 users don't need worry about it as SONY is quality builder. And there is almost no chance that PS3 get damaged.


So what every hardware is prone to malfunctioning .

If your PS3 power unit gets damaged you'll have to send it to Sony Authorized Repairing center and then they'll repair it for you(which will take time and money) .

but with external units if it's damaged , just go out and buy a new unit or you could use a locally manufactured(i.e. cheaper) power unit and instantly use it , this is much more convineint that sending your whole console .

Similarly , PS3 controller has internal rechargeable battery , *that means if battery dies(which it will in a year or half) , then you'll either have to buy a new controller* .

whereas in Xbox you can use the changeable rechargeable battery and if battery dies you can simply buy a new battery(much cheaper than buying a new controller) and replace it .



			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Sony has large distribution chain than Xbox. I can access its service center in Vadodara too.


 Sony might have had a   larger distribution chain , but currently Xbox 360 is available almost everywhere .

here in lko , there are 17 shops that officially sell Xbox 360 and it's accessories whereas there are only 2 shops(Sony Showroom) where i can buy Playstation 3 , and that too 1 shop only sells  PS3 console , no accessories and the other has like 5-6 accessories , that's it 



			
				parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> I am not telling about the space you access. Its about realtime access. means bandwidth.


  both the HDD in PS3 and Xbox 360 are normal SATA Hard Disks and both give same performance , do you have any benchmarks to prove that PS3 HDD is faster than Xbox 360 HDD ?

It's not that PS3 is uning any futuristic HDD who'se data access rate is exponentially greater than the current technology 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> PS3 Home & XBOX Live are not available.


 Xbox Live is *officially* available here


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 14, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Go & make sure they know how to fix a PS3
> What does this means here? Bandwidth of what? Both PS3 & XBOX use wifi or broadband. XBOX comes without a WiFi module cos a wire is always faster then wireless. Also both use SATA HD so again, what bandwidth u r talking about here?



This is not our job to how they fix it........ most important is how easily you get the service.
And realtime access means..... how much data ur GPU can process within given time.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> This is not our job to how they fix it........ most important is how easily you get the service.
> And realtime access means..... how much data ur GPU can process within given time.


First you quote wrong facts and now you're gonna tell us what it means 
(you were talking bout HDD space(and bandwidth) and now you've jumped to GPU specs)

dude accept it , nothing is easier than going out , buynig a new unit and just plugging i in , or if you want to wait a week for service center to repair your stuff then i can't help it .

and lastly , as you said PS3 is meant for the future , but when the future comes(after 10 years) Xbox 360X2 will be out there to whip the PS3 .


----------



## entrana (Jul 14, 2007)

hey guys i think i saw a rumor somewhere dat they are abandoning ps3 and ps4 is already in development im sure u all know
ps4 will have same hardware just more media center additions


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> This is not our job to how they fix it........ most important is how easily you get the service.



Wait, so u care for service center, but don't care whether they can fix  a PS3 or not. . Ok, good luck going with your PS3 there in which case they might tell you "Sir, we will need to send it to Mumbai"



> And realtime access means..... how much data ur GPU can process within given time.



Lolz....I hope you know how a GPU works.

PS3 & XBOX 360's GPU both process shaders, however due to a unified architecture of Xenon GPU in XBOX 360, it can calculate the same lavel of quality & performance in less clock cycles.

Keep in mind, I do know that Cell CPU has lots of power, but I again say the PS3 RSX GPU is not future proof.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

Saurav , Unified SHader Architecture will go over that dude's head .

Try not-overwhelm overenthusiastic noobs(but fanboys are an exception) with *real* technical jargon


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

You Xbox Fanboys can't stop blabbing, can you? First of all, you say that XBox 360 has HD-DVD and that is great or better than the Blue-Ray and it's cheaper to manufacture and what not? And when you come to know that if you need such a drive, you need to shell out an additional $200, you say you dont' want a HD-DVD? How pathetic?

And guys, don't say sad things like the XBox360 has 120GB for $480 and the PS3 has only 80GB for $499. How much more sadder can you be when you say that? Don't be stupid enough in saying that it's just because of the hardrive that it's costlier!!

Personally, after compiling the sheet, I realized how 'psychotic' Microsoft's marketing strategies are! First off, I didn't even realize that you have to pay $200 extra for the HD-DVD until I researched and compiled the data, because when ever you hear XBOX360, one of the features that immediately come to the mind is the HD-DVD and that is what everybody says the XBox 360 has but ironically the fact that you have to cough up extra is well concealed by Microsoft!! Just think about it, it's just as good as the PS2!! A substandard DVD drive which even doesn't have good quality output for movies! (If you have doubts on the quality, read the review).

Just think about it and just look at the features of the XBox360, it's not any beter than a standard PS2!!!! The only difference is slightly better graphics!

The chart makes one things clear, General features of XBox360 = Standard PS2!!

Guys, this is about the next Gen Console and not something about what we have already seen or what is present, it's about the question of what is best, and for those idiots who still argue that the XBox360 still has a good price to features ratio, you are appaulingly wrong!

Microsoft like always has used the strategy of 'Addons'. They always make money that way. The sell the base product at a cheaper price with less features and pretends asthough it comes with addons, when you will have to pay extra to get additional addons which you eventually will!

Why do you think Sony would be foolish enough to put a DVD Drive on the next gen console when it already reached limits with its existing DVD Drive on the PS2? And even if the PS3 came with a DVD Drive, it would have been a lot cheaper.

And again, God knows how many times I am repeating myself, If you are looking for a CHEAP console, PS3 is not what you should be looking at!! Go get the XBOX360. And yes, my friend very rightly repeated the same sentence which I quoted quite early in the post that by the time the PS3 reaches it's full potential, Microsoft will need to bring the XBOX360x2 = XBOX720 to beat the PS3!! If you think I'm bluffing, go back and look and you will see the same lines there!!

XBOX360 is made for today, it really won't be able to handle/perform well with the upcoming next gen video games and everyone knows that! As of now, all you see is games equally or slightly better than the PS2 Games. First of all, you'll need to get an HD-DVD for the upcoming games.

So, those of you getting a XBox360, be ready to spend more if you need to keep using the console for a long time coming.

And how much more stupid can you be when you say, Oh! I don't need wireless? I guess maybe you are planning to keep your console in the same room as your PC/MAC or maybe pull an addtional ethernet wire all the way across rooms to your living room where the console is meant to be from your router or the vice versa for the case of your PC/MAC. Dude, no one wants to be tied up with wires nowadays! And who ever told that wireless is slower than wired don't realize that there is no use having a 100Mbps Wired connection when your broadband connection is slower than that! So, even if you have a 54Mbps wireless connection, it doesn't make a darn difference! And if you want to talk about speed, the PS3 has a 1000BaseT Ethernet card which is 10xTimes faster than the one on the XBOX360 if you don't want wireless!! When you're trying to justify something, have logical sense when you do it!

And how many of you don't realize that a sealed battery last longer than a normal battery? How many times have you had to replace your mobile battery compared to the one on your remote or some other electronic device that uses AA batteries? And how many of you crib that the IPOD has a sealed battery? Would you have been happier if the IPod had external rechargableAA batteries and would you have bought those versions than the sealed version ones? Come'on give me a break, it's really pathetic to see you guys take a step back into the dark age(AA batteries) and critize technology(sealed batteries) that has already been proven to justify your ego that something is not good!! And how many of you realize that you will need to take the batteries off from the XBox360 Controller to recharge it, which means you can't play while you recharge!! How stupid and old!! On the PS3, like I mentioned, you can charge as you play with the USB cable. And for those of you who think that you can't replace the battery on the PS3 controller yourself, read this link:
*www.joystiq.com/2006/11/11/ps3-manual-details-hdd-battery-replacement/

In it, you can see, how the Sony PS3 manual tells you how to replace batteries without voiding warranty, hell they even tell you how to swap the Hardisk's without screwing warranty! And FYI: The contoller is covered under the standard 1 year warranty, so you don't have to worry about problems!

And the memory slot, you can't use any other memory format on the XBox! Then why the hell does it have  a Memory slot? While in the Sony PS3, you can put any memory card, which means you can add your phone images, videos, camera stuff and what not?

The PS3 is the future of entertainment, if you guys really want to get the XBox360, who's stopping you? Go, get it, but dont' put forth your silly arguments about price when you clearly know that the package the PS3 offers is much cheaper when comparing individual part prices! For eg: a separate Blue-Ray player will cost you $1,000!!

The PS3 doesn't need an upgrade in terms of existing hardware(except for if you want additional Hardisk Space) for atleast another 3~4 years, but I seriously don't see the XBox360 surviving for another year with the existing hardware package!!

FYI: Sony promises to bring out an additional 120Game titles before the end of this Financial year, so dont' complain about not having enough games.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you are mistaken about the HD part, both consoles don't give full HD. Only the PS3 is full HD.
> 
> XBOX360 - 1080i (Interlaced HD/Artificially created HD)
> PS3        - 1080p (True HD)
> ...



I am seriously in doubt if you even know what HD is or what i, p stands for or what technology actually it is (Now dont google it and come back bashing n explaining). Have YOU actually seen movies/games playing at 1080p or i. 1920x1080 resolution is in itself so high, so many scalelines that being i or p (I am not gonna explain i and p now) hardly makes a difference on a 35" LCD not even on a 42". Infact you atleast need a 60" LCD to visually make a diference between 1080p and 1080i. How many of us have those size of LCDs to truly enjoy YOUR version of true 1080p HD...eh!!

Some more points......."Artificially created HD".......what the heck is that....and what on earth you mean by "normal 1080i HDTV" is there a special 1080i TV as well, I know you gonna come back with some bizzare explanation but seriously your statements gives clear impression that you are no above than a usual layman.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *Best* does not necessarily mean the most *powerful* one but the *one with better gameplay* and experience
> 
> ever cared to think why Single Layer 4.3 GB disks are more popular(and cheaper) than Dual Layer 8.75 GB disks .
> 
> Heck , even in Single Layer DVD's why DVD*-*R is more popular than DVD*+*R ?



Absolutely loved your logic...........logic which some how is been totally neglected here. Whats the point of proving which one is the best when that "Best " is not even proving to be "decent" in the current scenario.........all they have is future and as smit said, which I totally agree.............you simply cannot portray things with "may/should/could". Who knows even if PS3 stricks back we might see a xbox720..........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

Man , Microsoft has made it clear that ALL upcoming games witll come out on standard DVD9 and thus no xbox user will need to upgrade their Xbox 360 system t play newer games .

As for modularity , i like the concept of modularity , .
you pick up a base system and add as much as you need , why waste money ?

Also , it is not Microsoft which is making additional money by making a modular console but sony , which does not evenn make the batteries of the sontroller replaceable so if teh battery dies , you'll have to buy a new controller altogether !

As for sealed batteries lating longer , well Xbox 360 conroller uses a Li-ion battery , the same as the ones used in mobile phone , it does not use AA batteries , but the fact that the battery can be changed when it dies is the advantage .


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Also , it is not Microsoft which is making additional money by making a modular console but sony , which does not evenn make the batteries of the sontroller replaceable so if teh battery dies , you'll have to buy a new controller altogether !
> 
> As for sealed batteries lating longer , well Xbox 360 conroller uses a Li-ion battery , the same as the ones used in mobile phone , it does not use AA batteries , but the fact that the battery can be changed when it dies is the advantage .


 
Dude, do you even know what 'AA' means? Whether it's lithium ion or alkaline, it's still a 'AA' size. And it's very well known that normal 'AA' rechargable lithium ion batteries don't last as long as sealed compact lithium ion batteries found on the PS3 and mobiles. Why are you even talking of how long they last, when you don't even bother to understand that you can't play while you charge!! That's more sad than replacing batteries 1 year later!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, do you even know what 'AA' means? Whether it's lithium ion or alkaline, it's still a 'AA' size. And it's very well known that normal 'AA' rechargable lithium ion batteries don't last as long as sealed compact lithium ion batteries found on the PS3 and mobiles. Why are you even talking of how long they last, when you don't even bother to understand that you can't play while you charge!! That's more sad than replacing batteries 1 year later!!


Yups i very well knoe what 'AA' means but you don't seem to get that Xbox 360 batteries are not AA batteries , they are brick-like li-ion batteries like that of mobiles .


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I am seriously in doubt if you even know what HD is or what i, p stands for or what technology actually it is (Now dont google it and come back bashing n explaining). Have YOU actually seen movies/games playing at 1080p or i. 1920x1080 resolution is in itself so high, so many scalelines that being i or p (I am not gonna explain i and p now) hardly makes a difference on a 35" LCD not even on a 42". Infact you atleast need a 60" LCD to visually make a diference between 1080p and 1080i. How many of us have those size of LCDs to truly enjoy YOUR version of true 1080p HD...eh!!
> 
> Some more points......."Artificially created HD".......what the heck is that....and what on earth you mean by "normal 1080i HDTV" is there a special 1080i TV as well, I know you gonna come back with some bizzare explanation but seriously your statements gives clear impression that you are no above than a usual layman.


 
Dude, it's not me, It's you who need to do a bit of googling, I am not going to waste my time trying to prove to you if there is a difference in 1080i and p. It's all online for you to google it. And, I wouldn't even bother answering your question to whether I've actually seen the difference or played games on them. Why in the world do you think I would say all this when I've not been there, done that?

And yes, one thing that lot of you are overlooking is the fact that PS3 has 2 HDMI ports available which means you can have 2 Display's at the same time more like a dual monitor PC for the ultimate gaming experience.

And as far as the TV's are concerned, maybe you need to go out in the market and take a look at the LCD's available and then you will find out that there are models that are only support upto 1080i and models which support upto 1080p. Trying to tell me that there isn't a model which supports only upto 1080i!! LOL!! Get out from your couch and go into the TV specs world!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 14, 2007)

well what Sam9S meant was that the quality of 1080i and 1080p are both of such good quality that you need a HUGE screen to notice the difenrence in the quality of both the standards


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Just think about it and just look at the features of the XBox360, it's not any beter than a standard PS2!!!! The only difference is slightly better graphics!


slightly better graphics??SLIGHTLY better graphics?? have u EVER even seen an x360 running?
oh jebus we have a looney toon out here!!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, it's not me, It's you who need to do a bit of googling, I am not going to waste my time trying to prove to you if there is a difference in 1080i and p. It's all online for you to google it. And, I wouldn't even bother answering your question to whether I've actually seen the difference or played games on them. Why in the world do you think I would say all this when I've not been there, done that?
> 
> And yes, one thing that lot of you are overlooking is the fact that PS3 has 2 HDMI ports available which means you can have 2 Display's at the same time more like a dual monitor PC for the ultimate gaming experience.
> 
> And as far as the TV's are concerned, maybe you need to go out in the market and take a look at the LCD's available and then you will find out that there are models that are only support upto 1080i and models which support upto 1080p. Trying to tell me that there isn't a model which supports only upto 1080i!! LOL!! Get out from your couch and go into the TV specs world!!



Oh man you know reading your explanations is a clear proof what pain each reply from we all is causing you in your ass, that your entire logic goes haywire every time you seem to explain the inevitable...................so I think I should give up and let you live alone in you pathetic world.........



			
				iamtheone said:
			
		

> oh jebus we have a looney toon out here!!



haha....oh man that was too good....


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 14, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Oh man you know reading your explanations is a clear proof what pain each reply from we all is causing you in your ass, that your entire logic goes haywire every time you seem to explain the inevitable...................so I think I should give up and let you live alone in you pathetic world.........


 
I think you are the one who is too frustrated and looks like you are taking it too personally and it seems like you got a lot of steam up your d***. So go unload it dude..   

Stay in your 360 degree bubble dude.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I think you are the one who is too frustrated and looks like you are taking it too personally and it seems like you got a lot of steam up your d***. So go unload it dude..
> 
> Stay in your 360 degree bubble dude.




haha...I can do nothing but laugh.......Mr. Loony toon......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> You Xbox Fanboys can't stop blabbing, can you? First of all, you say that XBox 360 has HD-DVD and that is great or better than the Blue-Ray and it's cheaper to manufacture and what not? And when you come to know that if you need such a drive, you need to shell out an additional $200, you say you dont' want a HD-DVD? How pathetic?


Choice my friend, HD DVD Drive is not imposed on us while a Blue Ray Drive is imposed on us in the form of PS3. We don't need HD DVD right now, when we need it, we can buy the cheepest HD DVD player out there which already works with our XBOX .



> I didn't even realize that you have to pay $200 extra for the HD-DVD until I researched and compiled the data, because when ever you hear XBOX360, one of the features that immediately come to the mind is the HD-DVD and that is what everybody says the XBox 360 has but ironically the fact that you have to cough up extra is well concealed by Microsoft!!


Right now HD DVD is not required so MS is not making an XBOX with HD DVD drive integrated. If you want you can buy it for $200 which is still cheaper then a standalone HD DVD or Blu Ray player for TV.



> Just think about it and just look at the features of the XBox360, it's not any beter than a standard PS2!!!! The only difference is slightly better graphics!


The primary purpose of XBOX 360 is to play games, not a Video Player. If you want to play DVD you can play out of the box. If you want to play HD DVD you can play after buying the $200 drive. How many people do u think use HD DVD which can justify the integration of HD DVD Drive in XBOX 360? I guess you don't know how business is done in consumer space. Sony is just trying to push Blu Ray in the market with PS3. If it is so good then why are they not relaxing the licensing terms to make Blu Ray blank disks.



> The chart makes one things clear, General features of XBox360 = Standard PS2!!


The chart makes one thing clear, it is your own single subjective view.



> what is best, and for those idiots who still argue that the XBox360 still has a good price to features ratio, you are appallingly wrong!


Define "best" in Video Game industry. If you means best game play then Wiiiiiiiiii. If you mean best efficient GPU then XBOX 360's XENON GPU. If you say best CPU then Cell.



> Microsoft like always has used the strategy of 'Addons'. They always make money that way. The sell the base product at a cheaper price with less features and pretends asthough it comes with addons, when you will have to pay extra to get additional addons which you eventually will!


Nah, I won't if I don't need it. In India, I don't even need the Elite or high end system. For my needs an XBOX 360 Base system or Core system is all I need with a 64 MB Memory card unit & 2 controllers. Now in case of PS3, I must buy the Blue Ray drive, I must buy the HDD, I must buy the Wifi module. With XBOX 360, MS gives a base system for far lower price then PS3, & to this system you can add whatever u want. Hack even the elite costs less then PS3



> Why do you think Sony would be foolish enough to put a DVD Drive on the next gen console when it *already reached limits with its existing DVD Drive* on the PS2? And even if the PS3 came with a DVD Drive, it would have been a lot cheaper.


Then Sony needs better compiler, texture engine & compression algorithm. Yup, we know. The main reason for PS3's high cost is the Blu Ray drive.



> Microsoft will need to bring the XBOX360x2 = XBOX720 to beat the PS3!! If you think I'm bluffing, go back and look and you will see the same lines there!!


Nope, if u are looking to buy a cheap console go with Wii. It will take 5+ years to completely tap the power of PS3, well....I doubt if a PS3 hardware I buy today will last for 5 years without a fault in Drive lens or something like that. 



> XBOX360 is made for today, it really won't be able to handle/perform well with the upcoming next gen video games and everyone knows that! As of now, all you see is games equally or slightly better than the PS2 Games. First of all, you'll need to get an HD-DVD for the upcoming games.


Holy *****  . wait, do u think Higher size to save games in a disk means better. Lolz....what a joke. i can make Quake 4 for XBOX 360 in 6 GB only if I tailor made the code , texture, & sound files for it. R U on crack...or do u have no idea how games are made 

Developers have not even used the full power of XBOX 360's CPU & GPU. Go & compare the PS2's 1st year games & 5th year games & you will how well the quality of graphics improved on the same hardware. Both XBOX 360 & PS3 are next gen, they both will show next gen graphics once game developers start using the full power. It takes time. Don't say "PS3 will do", say what PS3 can do today.



> So, those of you getting a XBox360, be ready to spend more if you need to keep using the console for a long time coming.


Only if you require to spend more. If u don't need HD DVD drive or Blu Ray drive then you are saving $200 which u r paying with PS3 whether u like it or not.



> the PS3 has a 1000BaseT Ethernet card which is 10xTimes faster than the one on the XBOX360


I missed this part, source plz.



> And how many of you realize that you will need to take the batteries off from the XBox360 Controller to recharge it, which means you can't play while you recharge!! How stupid and old!! On the PS3, like I mentioned, you can charge as you play with the USB cable.


XBOX 360 has a connector cable which connects the Wireless controller to XBOX 360 through a wire by which u can charge & play at the same time. This comes bundled with the controller.



> And the memory slot, you can't use any other memory format on the XBox!



Nope, we can use XBOX 360's memory card to save games. Wait, u think gamers can save PS3 saved games in SD MMC Card 



> While in the Sony PS3, you can put any memory card, which means you can add your phone images, videos, camera stuff and what not?


A plus point in PS3 which not everyone needs. With XBOX we again have the choice of external memory card readers which cost $20


> The PS3 is the future of entertainment,


Then u buy it, we will but it when we need it.


> The PS3 doesn't need an upgrade in terms of existing hardware(except for if you want additional Hardisk Space) for atleast another 3~4 years, but I seriously don't see the XBox360 surviving for another year with the existing hardware package!!


Lolz....dude, what do u need in a gaming console to play games . everything is already there in XBOX 360 for you to enjoy games & DVD movies. If you want HD DVD then welll you can buy the HD DVD drive later, no one is forcing u.



> FYI: Sony promises to bring out an additional 120Game titles before the end of this Financial year, so dont' complain about not having enough games.


A sane buyer will wait for the games to release first. MS also promises to release 1200 games before the end of year.



> Dude, it's not me, It's you who need to do a bit of googling, I am not going to waste my time trying to prove to you if there is a difference in 1080i and p. It's all online for you to google it. And, I* wouldn't even bother answering your question to whether I've actually seen the difference or played games on them. *Why in the world do you think I would say all this when I've not been there, done that?


Then I would say you have lack of knowledge or info 


> And yes, one thing that lot of you are overlooking is the fact that PS3 has 2 HDMI ports available which means you can have 2 Display's at the same time more like a dual monitor PC for the ultimate gaming experience.


OMG...PCs have Dual displays from ages, how many gamers are using it?



> And as far as the TV's are concerned, maybe you need to go out in the market and take a look at the LCD's available and then you will find out that there are models that are only support upto 1080i and models which support upto 1080p. Trying to tell me that there isn't a model which supports only upto 1080i!! LOL!! Get out from your couch and go into the TV specs world!!


Sure, i saw a sony Bravia, now pay me the money plz.

I thought there were only 4 kind of fanboys

AMD vs intel
AMD vs Nvidia
Windows Vs Mac Vs Linux
Kabab Parathe vs burger vs Pizza

I had no idea, there is a ignorant Sony Fanboy (I am also a Sony Ericsson fanboy) in this forum who has no idea how to do business using modular approach in business. G*ive the consumer a base system for cheap, then he can add whatever he wants*. In both cases he is not bound to pay high price for something.

about Shitty graphics on Xbox 360. *Go Play Gears of War which is using Unreal Engine 3.0 for Console, which is also the default game engine supplied with PS3 development kits. So in a sense u r saying that PS3 also has shitty graphics *


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Saurav you are banging your head with an arrogant wall........nothing ...absolutely nothing would pass a thinkhead...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah! i forgot. I just came here cos Zeeshan was not talking about technical part which the help guy was trying to show that he was talking about. To be very frank, I don't think help dude has any idea about the technical parts of PS3 & XBOX 360. He just saw that PS3 has Blu Ray disk support which means more space which automatically means good games 

what a logic, then I guess all those buying Wiiiiiiii are super idiots. I wonder why Wiiii is outsaling both XBOX 360 & PS3. 

Help dude, they are video game consoles not super computers. Wii gives the best gaming experience at a very low price. It is for those who want to play games.....hack even my sister would play tennis on a Wii....

XBOX 360 provides better game play then PS3 at a lower Price. Reason,

1) More games available

2) Already widespread & mature XBOX LIve system

3) Chat, File transfer & what not using XBOX Live.

PS3 gives the worst gameplay, Reason

1) Very costly

2) Not many games

3) They say, it is meant for the future. Well, Ok then I will buy it in future when the time comes.  Right now I want to play games, so let me hook my Wiiiii or XBOX 360.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Define "best" in Video Game industry. If you means best game play then Wiiiiiiiiii. If you mean best efficient GPU then XBOX 360's XENON GPU. If you say best CPU then Cell.



Absolutely agree on that



> Nah, I won't if I don't need it. In India, I don't even need the Elite or high end system. For my needs an XBOX 360 Base system or Core system is all I need with a 64 MB Memory card unit & 2 controllers. Now in case of PS3, I must buy the Blue Ray drive, I must buy the HDD, I must buy the Wifi module. With XBOX 360, MS gives a base system for far lower price then PS3, & to this system you can add whatever u want. Hack even the elite costs less then PS3



I guess I was speaking/writing in french when I was trying to explain the same simple logical fact.........lets see if your version goes in his head.



> Then I would say you have lack of knowledge or info



True, either he does not know what he is saying or he seriously is visually impared not to make out the difference.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

> True, either he does not know what he is saying or he seriously is visually impaired not to make out the difference.



Other reasons 

1) He owns a PS3 & is trying to justify his stupidity of paying 40k for a gaming console, in front of all of us

2) He works for Sony

3) Sony India is paying him to post here

4) Since everyone is taking the side of XBOX 360, he took the side of PS3 cos he wanted to debate here without gaining any knowledge of how things work

Oh look....he is in this thread, must be calling me idiot, moron, ignorant & what not.  & still writing reply to my long post which I took 1 hour to write as I was chatting.

Hey, If I were u help dude, i would have added some more money & bought a laptop instead of PS3 for 40k


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I thought there were only 4 kind of fanboys
> 
> AMD vs intel
> AMD vs Nvidia
> ...



True and I am the first type of fanboy (Intels) and I admit..... even when AMD was kicking ass out of Intel.........I even some where in the same thread said you should be man enough to admit you r a fanboy........nothing wrong in it I guess......


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Choice my friend, HD DVD Drive is not imposed on us while a Blue Ray Drive is imposed on us in the form of PS3. We don't need HD DVD right now, when we need it, we can buy the cheepest HD DVD player out there which already works with our XBOX .


 Hmmmmmmmmmm. ... another sony hate boy. Now man listen... go through all the postes and read carefully........ why are u posting without reading them???????..... We have already discussed that sony designed ps3 for next gen. games ( For extreme high graphix - high defination)..... So its ur choice live in past or upgrade with world...........i already told that Don't blame PS3 as you don't afford it......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

I am a kabab paratha fanboy  but still I eat burger once in a while, but no Pizza....tooo much cheese.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Other reasons
> 
> 1) He owns a PS3 & is trying to justify his stupidity of paying 40k for a gaming console, in front of all of us



Thats the best guess, from my side as well.



> 2) He works for Sony



naaaaa!!! he doesnt have the brains for that......



> 3) Sony India is paying him to post here



mmmm that could be possible.....you never know sony........they can do anything to promote the sales of PS3



> Hey, If I were u help dude, i would have added some more money & bought a laptop instead of PS3 for 40k



This is again the logical thing to do......logic as I said is an alien word for him......


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Other reasons
> 
> 1) He owns a PS3 & is trying to justify his stupidity of paying 40k for a gaming console, in front of all of us
> 
> ...


I think microsoft is paying you for this.......... haha
SAYING IN HINDI  " HATI K SAMNE KUTTE KINTNE BHI BHONK LE HATHI APNA RASTA NAHI CHHODTA"
SO AGAIN DON'T BLAME PS3 AS YOU DON'T AFFORD IT..... ok
I THINK YOU GUYS TOO TOO FRUSTRATED...   .......TAKE A REST AND FIND ANOTHER HEALTHY REASONS FOR XBOX.......

YOU AND SAMS9 STICK WITH YOUR DUMB XBOX360 AND HOPE THAT GAMING TECHNOLOGY WON'T UPGRADE IN FUTURE AND YOU XBOX LIVES FOREVER............. I'LL UPGRADE WITH WORLD....


----------



## sam9s (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmm. ... another sony hate boy. Now man listen... go through all the postes and read carefully........ why are u posting without reading them???????..... We have already discussed that sony designed ps3 for next gen. games ( For extreme high graphix - high defination)..... So its ur choice live in past or upgrade with world...........i already told that Don't blame PS3 as you don't afford it......




Parimal I respectfully do not agree with you here(and I am not a PS3 hater I proved that already)..........there is nothing like next gen console, or next gen games or future proofing or made for the future........this is digital world for gods sake man scenario changes every six months and for PS3 its hase'nt so how can we argue on something which we are not even sure of...... specially in the digital world.....talk about NOW....what good Intel would do if it launches a processor called ..... Core 2 Deco(10 cores) when there is nothing in todays scenario that can take advantage of it, can you argue that its the best so its worth, may be tomorrow yes but not today....today it simply wont sell.........and that is whats happening with PS3.......


PS::: And please dont bring the question "You cant afford it". Wrong "kind" of accusation. As I said somewhere in the same thread money is dear to every one, even if you can afford things. For me buying a PS3 would still not be a wise choise even if you can afford it.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmm. ... *another sony hate boy*. *Now man listen... go through all the postes and read carefully*........ why are u posting without reading them???????..... *We have already discussed that sony designed ps3 for next gen. games ( For extreme high graphix - high defination)*..... So its ur choice live in past or upgrade with world...........i already told that Don't blame PS3 as you don't afford it......


You really don't know who r u talking to, right?  I am the biggest Sony Ericsson fanboy among my friends here. Infect I am not even a fanboy, I just go for whats the best bang for the buck.

Lolz....boy, u know what Extreme graphics & High defination games mean ? . Time for some myth busters & knowledge books

1)* PS3's GPU is based on nVidia GeForce 7 Series technology which support maximum texture resolution of 4096X4096 pixel in a game. XBOX 360's Xenon GPU supports 8192X8192 pixel texture,* & it is able to do more work per clock cycle compared to PS3 due to unified shader. Now don't come back & say "PS3 has Cell". *Cell is CPU not the GPU. PS3's GPU is limited compared to XBOX 360. *It doesn't even supports OpenGL 2.1, what else do u expect.

So, *by your logic, graphically PS3 is inferior to XBOX 360*, right.  Answer is no, it all depends on what resolution texture the game developer is using. Right now even Unreal Engine 3.0 is not using more then 1024X1024 pixel texture due to memory limitations in PC. It might use 2K textures in Consoles due to high available bandwidth in the future but not now.

In both cases, *both PS3 & XBOX 360 are next gen high definition consoles. Both have enough horse power, graphical & calculation wise to play games at 1080Ii or 1080p. *However, no game developer is able to tap this much power out of PS3 & XBOX 360 yet. Even the best console games are not using textures more then 1024X1024 pixel. Hack, even Doom 3 engine is using maximum 512X512 pixel textures at Ultra quality.

Make one thing clear. *Outputting to a HDTV does not mean the game is HD Quality. *

*When it comes to buying a console, nothing is perfect. However, judging by the current scenario XBOX 360 is a better buy then PS3*. Sure if you are filthy rich like some macboys you can buy PS3, but what will u do of that PS3 if there are not enough games available out there to play.

So, boy first go & learn what HD Gaming means .



> I think microsoft is paying you for this.......... haha
> SO AGAIN DON'T BLAME PS3 AS YOU DON'T AFFORD IT..... ok


Yeah, I want a game console to play games for timepass on weekends. Guess what, Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii or Gears of War on XBOX 360 right now. Oh & these costs so less then PS3. you are right, i can afford a PS3, but who cares when I can do timepass (the reason video games were made) with Wiiiiiiiiiii



> YOU AND SAMS9 STICK WITH YOUR DUMB XBOX360 AND HOPE THAT GAMING TECHNOLOGY WON'T UPGRADE IN FUTURE AND YOU XBOX LIVES FOREVER............. I'LL UPGRADE WITH WORLD....


Tell me something, PS3 & XBOX 360 both are meant to play games. *What is your reason for saying "PS3 is meant for the Future".*

If it is Blue Ray disk support then XBOX 360 due to its architecture hardly needs more then 9 GB DVD storage. Just cos PS3 has Blue Ray disk support which means more storage to save games doesn't mean better. You really have no idea about the compression algorithm, or hardware decompression of Audio & video in XBOX.


> SAYING IN HINDI  " HATI K SAMNE KUTTE KINTNE BHI BHONK LE HATHI APNA RASTA NAHI CHHODTA"
> SO AGAIN DON'T BLAME PS3 AS YOU DON'T AFFORD IT..... ok



Absolutely right, looking at the size of PS3 it indeed is a hathi  compared to the XBOX 36o or Wii. 

Just look at the size, it looks so cool 

Oh wait....where did that came from


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You really don't know who r u talking to, right?  I am the biggest Sony Ericsson fanboy among my friends here. Infect I am not even a fanboy, I just go for whats the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Lolz....boy, u know what Extreme graphics & High defination games mean ? . Time for some myth busters & knowledge books
> 
> ...



I THINk YOU NEED TO LEARN AND READ ALL THE POSTS IN THIS THREAD..... I already told you that if you want to compare console by hardware figures give the answers of my questions posted earlier.

This things we have already discussed in first three pages...... SO don't want to repeate this all agin.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ nah, I am too lazy to read all that. 

So, *if you have already discussed here, then you know that PS3 graphically is inferior to XBOX 360.* Yup, Cell is very powerful indeed but it will take lots of time to tap the potential of Cell.

Now any sane buyer will not buy a console thinking "Lets buy it, after 4 years the games will be outstanding".  He will rather think about what he can play right now.

The only reason I find for you to continue this topic is that PS3 has Blue Ray disk support for $600 while XBOX 360 has a normal DVD drive to read the game disks & HD DVD drive as an optional add-on for $200 if u need it. *Now you tell me boy, do u want to pay for something that you will use after 4 years?
*
Oh wait, you do want to do that....cos you are not using your own money.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^ nah, I am too lazy to read all that.
> 
> So, *if you have already discussed here, then you know that PS3 graphically is inferior to XBOX 360.* Yup, Cell is very powerful indeed but it will take lots of time to tap the potential of Cell.
> 
> ...


4 years ..... wait and watch what happened in next 1 year. that's whay i am telling you to read all the posts...... SONY already announced 380 new gaming titles for this fiscal year.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> 4 years ..... wait and watch what happened in next 1 year.


Nah, I wanna play games...so Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, U do the wait part. 



> SONY already *announced *380 new gaming titles for this fiscal year.


While *Microsoft already released 380 games* in this fiscal year. 

i just don't understand your logic. Wait & watch....abe for what? PS3 will do this, PS3 will do that.....when it starts doign all that then I will see again.

Wait, don't tell me you expect your PS3 hardware to last for 4 years without a single repair, Lolz....:d, Good luck trying to get your PS3 repaired if the Blue Ray laser diode dies in 2 or 3 years, (which it will, trust me. Those diodes do die whether XBOX 360 or PS3 or Wii). You will need to send your PS3 to Sony Service center & wait for many days, while if XBOX 360's Diode dies, simply take it to the service center & they will give u a new similar XBOX on the spot after you pay some cash difference. Your OLD XBOX 360 will go to factory for repair as XBOX 360 cannot be tempered or opened. The old XBOX will be opened in factory, will be refurbished & the good parts will be further used to repair other consoles which need those parts.

Actually, I just told u all what happens in such scenarios with all the companies. 

*You still haven't told me, what makes a PS3 future proof? *The blu Ray Drive? Nope sorry, that doesn't means that the game play experience will be good. If that was the case then I guess the Nintendo is selling Wii by magic.

From your own logic, you are telling us to wait for a year, in which Sony will release 380 games for PS3, hmm...like I said, I wanna play games now, not wait for another year. When those games comes & PS3 justifies a purchase, i will buy it, right now XBOX 360 rulzzzz cos *there are more games out there for XBOX 360 at a cheaper price then PS3*


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nah, I wanna play games...so Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, U do the wait part.



didn't tell u wait for playing......... wait to see who is the winner.
By the way..... wait for six months now or wait forever after six months... choice is yours... haha



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wait, don't tell me you expect your PS3 hardware to last for 4 years without a single repair, Lolz....:d, Good luck trying to get your PS3 repaired if the Blue Ray laser diode dies in 2 or 3 years, (which it will, trust me. Those diodes do die whether XBOX 360 or PS3 or Wii). You will need to send your PS3 to Sony Service center & wait for many days, while if XBOX 360's Diode dies, simply take it to the service center & they will give u a new similar XBOX on the spot after you pay some cash difference. Your OLD XBOX 360 will go to factory for repair as XBOX 360 cannot be tempered or opened. The old XBOX will be opened in factory, will be refurbished & the good parts will be further used to repair other consoles which need those parts.



this things already discussed.... read all the posts.... haha... don't waste time.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> While *Microsoft already released 380 games* in this fiscal year.



Hummmm... I think yoy are talking abt PC games which run on windows.... always give ref. what you are saying......... Don't put ur figures.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> By the way..... wait for six months now or wait forever after six months... choice is yours... haha


Winner? Wait does being a Winner somehow increases the share rates of Sony 10 folds? Nope....then what does Winner means?

Again, *you still have not told me, why you think PS3 is for the future. *I can't read 7 pages plz.....tell me again 

Wait forever after 6 months for what? Dude, get real. Game developers have not even tapped the full power of both the consoles. The quality of graphics in the end will be better in XBOX 360 then PS3 due to Limitations of the RSX GPU.....sam9 was right, i m banging my head. You don't even know what makes a PS3 better. 

abe PS3 ka achchar dalunga kya, agar game hi nahi hai to play. *It will take 1 year for Sony to Publish all those 380 games, so doesn't it makes sense to buy a PS3 after 1 year?

*


> Hummmm... I think yoy are talking abt PC games which run on windows.... always give ref. what you are saying......... Don't put ur figures.



:sigh:, I had no idea it is so hard for you to understand that I was just mocking you by giving an example.
*
Anyway, good night. *What I have concluded is that those who are buying PS3 right now have lots of money & think that the games will be good in 3 4 years so they have a good buy in there hands. What they don't understand that the hardware won't even last without rapiars for 4 years.

Those who buy *XBOX 360 just want to get a console & play games today.

Those who buy Wiii, just want to go home & time pass in a fun way.*


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wait forever after 6 months for what? Dude, get real. Game developers have not even tapped the full power of both the consoles. The quality of graphics in the end will be better in XBOX 360 then PS3 due to Limitations of the RSX GPU.....sam9 was right, i m banging my head. You don't even know what makes a PS3 better.
> 
> abe PS3 ka achchar dalunga kya, agar game hi nahi hai to play. *It will take 1 year for Sony to Publish all those 380 games, so doesn't it makes sense to buy a PS3 after 1 year?*



that i already told IF YOU DON'T AFFORD PS3, WAIT TILL AFFORD IT.
But don't waste ur money in XBOX...... haha... read all the posts 

I am not telling sony will launch all 380 games exactly after 1 year......

Limitation of rxs GPU???????????????? haha wake up man.....stop dreaming.......... who told u this.... You are prejudice for XBOX...........

I THINK YOU GUYS TOO TOO FRUSTRATED... .......TAKE A REST AND FIND ANOTHER HEALTHY REASONS FOR XBOX.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> that i already told IF YOU DON'T AFFORD PS3, WAIT TILL AFFORD IT.
> But don't waste ur money in XBOX...... haha... read all the posts


Waste? I am playing the games I want right now. I m watching the DVDs I want right now using XBOX 360. Where is it a waste?



> Limitation of rxs GPU???????????????? haha wake up man.....stop dreaming.......... who told u this.... You are prejudice for XBOX...........


Would u like to talk about RSX & Xenon GPU boy . Let me know, I can assure you I will pwn you within 2 hrs if it comes to this. Its an open Challenge for you, do come & compare Xenon Vs RSX. I have been urging for you to do this since my 1st post 



> I THINK YOU GUYS TOO TOO FRUSTRATED... .......TAKE A REST AND FIND ANOTHER HEALTHY REASONS FOR XBOX.......


Nah, just doing some timepass. While you sleep with your PS3, Drool over it & wait for the games to release in next few years, we XBOX 360 or Wii users are enjoying our weekends playing games.

*Parimal, you still have not posted "What makes PS3 future proof?"*


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Waste? I am playing the games I want right now. I m watching the DVDs I want right now using XBOX 360. Where is it a waste?



What when some exiting future titles hit the market only for ps3?????????
What when game developers jump to blue-ray.??????

Not don't tell me it won't happen................. Do u know 70% of holywood studios accepted blue-ray for their movies formatt.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> While you sleep with your PS3, Drool over it & wait for the games to release in next few years, we XBOX 360 or Wii users are enjoying our weekends playing games.



Who told u that there is no gaming title for PS3 these days..... haha....


----------



## goobimama (Jul 15, 2007)

I think the current best looking game is on the Xbox 360. Gears of War is it?

And its not like the Xbox 360 has been used to its full potential. Both have a lot more juice in them though the PS3 will go farther than the Xbox 360 in the future (4 years is realistic). Its not like game developers creating cross platform games are going to make the PS3 games look any better....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 15, 2007)

@parimal  haha haha haha  I agree with gx_saurav haha


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> What when some exiting future titles hit the market only for ps3?????????


Those days are gone boy. How long have you been playing games & keeping an eye on the industry? I have been doing this since u were in half pants. (Assuming u r a teenager which I evident from your posts).

*Game developers do not stay exclusive to one platform now*. PC is big daddy of the whole gaming industry & with XBOX 360 MS made it easy to port games between XBOX  360 & Windows Vista. *Now, since by just making one game in XNA the developer can cater 2 markets, so obviously they will make multi platform games.*



> What when game developers jump to blue-ray.??????


Lolz...plz plz go & read about how a Game is made & packaged for a console. Yup *Blu Ray provides more space*, but when *game developers jump to Blu Ray which is yet uncertain, we will see.* Right now this is not the case so why waste money for a Blu Ray drive.

What if game developers jump to HD DVD

What if Game developers jump to HVD

What if Game developers jump to EVD 

What if some existing game title releases for XBOX 360 only like Gears of War or Quake Wars.
*
Its not the game developer, its the publisher who makes the Disks. * They publish it in the format suitable for the game console whether in DVD or Blu Ray. Right now it is not sure whether game developers will jump to Blu Ray. What if they jump to HD DVD? cos for the game publishers making a blank HD DVD is cheaper then Blank Blue Ray. In that case by your logic your PS3 will be rendered useless.

On the other hand,* we XBOX users again have a choice. Depending on the format which Microsoft decides to publish games in, we can either buy a HD DVD drive after 3 years when it is required or a Blu Ray Drive for XBOX when required. You don't have this choice, you are stuck with Blu Ray.

*Oh! & just so tht u know, the price of hardware components comes down with time.



> Who told u that there is no gaming title for PS3 these days..... haha....


Your logical ability amuses me. I clearly meant "Not enough games for PS3" but as I can see, it is very hard for you to understand simple logical terms.



> I think the current best looking game is on the Xbox 360. Gears of War is it?


You have not seen Lost Planet, have u 



> Both have a lot more juice in them though the *PS3 will go farther than the Xbox 360 in the future *(4 years is realistic).


Questionable. If you are talking about graphical capabilities then nope, Xenon is way better then RSX. With Xenon you get Free Anti-allising due to 10 MB EDRAM, this does all the work at no performance hit.

If you are talking about the CPU then yup, *Cell will beat the hell out of XBOX PPC CPU*. However, I doubt cell was required for PS3, even a smaller cell CPU with 4 cores would have been enough cos game developers always develop & optimise the games to 120% for consoles cos the hardware configuration of console doesn't changes.

*parimal, still the question remains. "What makes PS3 future proof?". You still have not told me
*


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

Here I am doing comparison by comparing the images.
The upper image is of PS3 while lower is of Xbox.  I really don’t like to compare console by this way but some people have created doubt about graphics power of RXS of Sony. It is for them.

Comparison 1: *s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa104/parimal_xp2003/?action=view&current=1.jpg
In first image look those trees behind the car. Xbox couldn't handle the lighting effect as it fades across the trees but PS3 balanced it and produced sharper texture.

Comparison 2: *s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa104/parimal_xp2003/?action=view&current=2.jpg
In second image same problem with Xbox, couldn't handle lighting effect properly. The Xbox image looks much brighter but use-less.

Comparison 3: *s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa104/parimal_xp2003/?action=view&current=3.jpg
In third image look at the car. PS3 has better graphic. The focus of head lamp looks much real in PS3. Trees are looks far better than Xbox.

Comparison 4: *s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa104/parimal_xp2003/?action=view&current=4.jpg
In fourth image the mirror image in Xbox image looks like artificially created-Over brightness.  It seems much real in PS3 image. Look at the green building. No need to say anything.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmm...which game is it? Is it properly ported? i wonder, if the developer used the same code (which he can't cos they are different platforms)

Yes, there is difference. It is dependent on how the developer has implemented it not the fault of XBOX. Wait, do u think porting games between XBOX & PS3 means a simple recompile


----------



## spikygv (Jul 15, 2007)

its nfs carbon.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 15, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> its nfs carbon.



ya it is NFS carbon. 

screenshots are taken at 720p using component video cables. Users can adjust TV display settings to account for the color differences, but they did not modify the color levels in the images as wanted to preserve the original output as much as possible.
One clearly noticable thing is framerates(fps) generated by PS3 is way higher than Xbox360.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

Note: Both the consoles are capped at 60fps max.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 15, 2007)

@parimal,
the most important thing is that in 4-5 Years time , *when HD-DVD(or blue ray) does become the market leader and is easily accessible then i will go out and buy an HD-DVD(or blue ray) writer which at that time will retail for maximum Rs 3000(DVD writers now cost 1.7k average) .*

why waste my money now , when the time comes i *WILL* buy a High definition media writer and enjoy then , for now Xobx 360 is best for gaming .


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 16, 2007)

OKey ..some facts ... I'm a n00b when it comes to console gaming

was thinking of going for a console in a budget so the xbox 360 core system was on my mind .... the dealers here are quoting 20k (19990) is this pricing right ? Also Is the HDD an absolute must ? or can I also get the 64mb card instead ??? I will be using it on a Samsung Bordeux tv connected to a home theater .

Also while playing an FPS .. on what rate is the playability ? like on PC aiming is done with the mouse ... on a console how ???  Also please recomend me some xbox games . Couldnt go for PS3 as its way over budget 40k !!! Sorry if its a little offtopic .....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> Here I am doing comparison by comparing the images.
> The upper image is of PS3 while lower is of Xbox. I really don’t like to compare console by this way but some people have created doubt about graphics power of RXS of Sony. It is for them.
> 
> Comparison 1: *s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa104/parimal_xp2003/?action=view&current=1.jpg
> ...


 
Despite of the fact that you have compated a sh1tty game for both consoles , other thing you have done is comparing them in wrong way. The pics you have are from gamespots this article :

*www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/index.html

Here comparison of other games is also given, just see the COD3 and Madden comparision. Go see them and dont just post half truth. 



> Both systems have fairly similar graphics in Need for Speed Carbon, but the Xbox 360 has better lighting while the PS3 has sharper textures. The 360 has better high dynamic range lighting in the Camaro image. We're not sure if the PS3 version blurs the background tree leaves on purpose, but it's another noticeable difference. The lighting in the street shot appears more realistic on the 360, but the building textures are sharper on the PS3. We also seem to be missing some lighting and a few landmarks in the rearview mirror of the PS3 version.


 




@GX , blu ray is a plus for sony and so is the cell procesor *. But yes RSX is no match for Xenon.* 
The lower common denominator if PS3 SKU's is better than 360 . We wont see a game ever on HD-DVD when needed, nither lower end 360 has a HDD. Also Blu ray is currently Ahead of HD DVD in race , but we have to see what future holds. 

and btw gx, quake wars is coming on PS3 too.


But my current experience with both the consoles on a HI def display was totally dissapointing, I played Lost planet on 360 and resistance on PS3 and both the games just look ok, as a PC gamer i have seen better things . I also played Project gotham Racing on 360 and the game looks so crap that if it was a PC game i would reject it in a minute. Besides all this dissapointing things the controls on a gamepad suck when you are playing a shooter , the Lost planet AI was made so dumb on purpose and the enemy was so slow to give time for the gamer to shoot them with the crappy anolog controller. 

Never knew consoles are so sh1t.

PC Rules. it has Crysis and gears too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 16, 2007)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> was thinking of going for a console in a budget so the xbox 360 core system was on my mind .... the dealers here are quoting 20k (19990) is this pricing right ? Also Is the HDD an absolute must ? or can I also get the 64mb card instead ??? I will be using it on a Samsung Bordeux tv connected to a home theater .



Unless you plan to use XBOX LIve services for which you need a 512kbps + broadband for good service, there is no point going for the HD.



> Also while playing an FPS .. on what rate is the playability ? like on PC aiming is done with the mouse ... on a console how ???



That depends on you & how u play. 



> and btw gx, quake wars is coming on PS3 too.



Ok



> PC Rules. it has Crysis and gears too.



And doom 3,Quake 4, wold, HL2,


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

And consoles got Dead Or Alive , Resident Evil , Def Jam , GOD Of war , Tekken , Grand tourismo , Mario , Zelda , ..... and the list goes on


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2007)

PC gaming rules when it comes to detail levels, but it sucks when your card is top end card gets outdated every year...


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> And consoles got Dead Or Alive , Resident Evil , Def Jam , GOD Of war , Tekken , Grand tourismo , Mario , Zelda , ..... and the list goes on


 
yes it does, and i can put a long PC games list too. Not a problem .

Currently PC gamers have to suffer crappy console ports , If anyone has seen the PC only game 'Infernal' which i saw running on 1600x1200 resolution and full details on a mere 7300GT you know what sh1t splinter cell port was and same with the case of poop port of last spiderman game. games are being made for the cheap ass consoles because of which we PC gamers have to suffer ports, the game which can run easily on a lower config , we have to get a high end card to run the same. 

All this bull crap is only because a PC can handle stupid ports.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> PC gaming rules when it comes to detail levels, but it sucks when your card is top end card gets outdated every year...


 
Cards get outdated because gaming evolves in PC every year.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

But personally i fell Console gaming is best , coz there's a lot more to gaming than mere graphics quality .


----------



## goobimama (Jul 16, 2007)

If only these ports stop. While oblivion runs at 1920*1200 on my PC, I couldn't get Colin McRae DiRT to run at a lowly 1024*768....


----------



## sam9s (Jul 16, 2007)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> OKey ..some facts ... I'm a n00b when it comes to console gaming
> 
> was thinking of going for a console in a budget so the xbox 360 core system was on my mind .... the dealers here are quoting 20k (19990) is this pricing right ? Also Is the HDD an absolute must ? or can I also get the 64mb card instead ??? I will be using it on a Samsung Bordeux tv connected to a home theater .
> 
> Also while playing an FPS .. on what rate is the playability ? like on PC aiming is done with the mouse ... on a console how ???  Also please recomend me some xbox games . Couldnt go for PS3 as its way over budget 40k !!! Sorry if its a little offtopic .....



You can opt for 64 MB card if only saving games is the concern, however for xboxlive, or saving video etc a HDD may be prefered.

Now coming to the FPS experience on a console, though this is drifting form the topic a bit but since there is a small discuession going, if you ask my experience.....FPS simply SUCKS on a console, nothing can beat a keyboard and a mouse combination when it comes to pure FPS. All high end gamers prefer keyboard/mouse for FPS. Consoles are best enjoyed with racing simulations or games with one to one combact fights like Dear or Alive 4. I throughly enjoyed this game on a 360. 

However one might argue that with a console supporting keyboard/mouse combi.... one can enjoy FPS on a console as well, but still I feel consoles should be limited to a specific game genre.

Also coming to the graphics part, my openion is PC rules here as well, except for only two games on both the consoles (GOW on 360 and KILLZONE on PS3) I havent come acress any game that came close to the GFX quality and realism what Crysis and Bioshock offered, and I am sure other DX10 games like UTIII would also offer the same. So for me overall PC rules and I would always prefer PC over console when it comes to gaming, however with people looking for a complete affordable home entertainment solution consoles might be a better choise.........


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ Also, for stuff like playing HD (WMV-HD) videos, it would be advisable to have a HDD. I think you can stream it off wifi, not sure, but I think a HDD would be better...


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahh yes .... I know PC gaming is great .. but due to my eye problem I had to shift to a console !!! Also the question is the DVD drive .. region locked to 5 !! anyway I cn kill this ? Also as the HD DVD drive is not available here ... If i can get it from outside will it work on both PC and XBOX ?

 was considering the PS3 as well .. but the huge price difference does make it quite no no .. also a Sony world dude said that the BL Drive has encountered problems .. (dunno what stuff he was on) he was recomending me a ps2 !!!! He also said that the BL drive can not be region free as it region locked permanantly ...sad point !


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 17, 2007)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> If i can get it from outside will it work on both PC and XBOX ?


 
Yes the HD DVD drive works with PC/Mac afaik, but pls confirm from other sources too.



			
				thrash_metal said:
			
		

> He also said that the BL drive can not be region free as it region locked permanantly ...sad point !


 
I think games are region free but the movie disks are not in the case of PS3.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jul 17, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Despite of the fact that you have compated a sh1tty game for both consoles , other thing you have done is comparing them in wrong way. The pics you have are from gamespots this article :
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/index.html
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmm...... but have u notice i already mentioned that "I don't like to compare both console in this way, it is just for them who believe that PS3 graphix is not better than Xbox or Xbox produce better graphix than PS3. And this is not first time..... these things I already mentioned twice in earlier posts"

Now about the graphix ---> See game developing is not easy part, it is engineering stuff. We alredy seen that some games looks much better on PS3 while some looks better on Xbox360..... But have u ever think why????

Look.....
According to game developers, the PlayStation 3 platform, even in comparison to the Xbox 360, is technologically too complicated to make it easy to develop games, especially by second-tier developers. 

The second-tier developers, including those in Taiwan, do not have the financial or technological capabilities that international developers do and therefore cannot pass the technological barriers that the PS3 platform imposes. 

This fact can partly account for the limited amount of PS3-specific games. 

The developers also indicated that the Xbox 360 platform much was easier to produce games for. 

The developers also made some interesting points. Although the PS3 might have stronger hardware functionality than the Xbox 360 many users do not see better video quality while playing the same game on both systems. A reason for this phenomenon is possibly that game developers are more willing to invest in optimized performance for the Xbox 360 simply because those games are currently more profitable.

*www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/9181.cfm


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 17, 2007)

parimal_xp2003 said:
			
		

> The developers also indicated that the Xbox 360 platform much was easier to produce games for.


  You said it yourself .

now there's no debating which console is better .


----------



## frogonfloor (Jan 3, 2008)

i am a noob . i wanna ask one thing if u remove price factor then which one is better ?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2008)

frogonfloor said:


> i am a noob . i wanna ask one thing if u remove price factor then which one is better ?



Technically on paper PS3 but practically speaking graphics for both the system looks more or less the same...

BTW::: You have woken up a dead thread from its grave......I hope you dont have to pay the price for it.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 4, 2008)

frogonfloor said:


> i am a noob . i wanna ask one thing if u remove price factor then which one is better ?


Technically too , the Xbox 360 GPU is better than the PS3's .


----------



## BULLZI (Jan 4, 2008)

I am planning to buy a PS3. Now which one 40GB or 60 GB?
And also is it safe to buy from gadgetguru.in?
I found there PS3 60 GB @ 30 K all inclusive.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Technically too , the Xbox 360 GPU is better than the PS3's .



Actually NO!
The X360 has a 512 MB DDR3 700 MHz or somewhat like that
but the PS3 has got 256 MB XDR RAM which has more bandwidth over DDR3.
Like somewhat like 2 GHz, not sure about that!

Also X-360 has a shared graphics memory!

Its like choosing a GDDR2 memory over GDDR3! 

Besides the X360 can perform 1 Tera Flops of computing whereas PS3 can handle over 2 Teraflops, but that because of its entire hardware!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 4, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Actually NO!
> The X360 has a 512 MB DDR3 700 MHz or somewhat like that
> but the PS3 has got 256 MB XDR RAM which has more bandwidth over DDR3.
> Like somewhat like 2 GHz, not sure about that!
> ...


Actually it's the Other way round mate . The Xbox 360 has much much higher bandwidth than the PS3 .



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 has *278.4 GB/s* of memory system bandwidth. The *PS3 has less than one-fifth* of Xbox 360's (48 GB/s) of total memory system bandwidth.



*xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html

Also the Xbox 360 GPU has Unified Shade Arcgitecture than means it doesn't have sepaate Pixel and Vertex shaders but Programmable unified shaders that can work as both , so it can use all the shaders as Pixel Shaders if the need be and the other way round .

The PS3 on the other hand still uses the old 'separate" shader aritecture .

*xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p3.html


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Did u know that the new era will be of XDR which can push 3.2 GHz of Desktop memory?

Well its true but can u really believe that much of bandwidth 278.4 GB/Sec?

This means that even Quad X-fire or a Tri-SLI steup can't even beat this thing up!
Which says that our PC's are nothing but a garbage cans!
Although its true and its written on papers but PS3's XDR RAM is better than GDDR3....may be even GDDR4!


----------

